# FINALLY DA WEEKEND......Drivel Style..........



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Just getting the new one ready, come on in!!


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

i call shotgun.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok now I'm  to


----------



## magoo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in too


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

Dangit woman, you beat me to it...
Now I've got to go delete a perfectly good thread title...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2010)

Get my seat belt on.  And a cup of coffee. . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get my seat belt on.  And a cup of coffee. . . .



That's a cute cup. Did you wife pick that out for you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a cute cup. Did you wife pick that out for you?



It is big.  All that matters in the morning.  So you must like this one instead. . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is big.  All that matters in the morning.  So you must like this one instead. . .



Nope, mines a 1 qt. speckled jobby from Unicoi Lodge. A real two hander..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 26, 2010)

Morning Folks..

I am up way too early for a day off.  I think I should be still sleeping.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, mines a 1 qt. speckled jobby from Unicoi Lodge. A real two hander..



i got a styrofoam cup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

OK, gotta go fuel up the truck, hook up the camper and head to Fort Mountain for a couple of days. Y'all be good, or at least be good at it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, mines a 1 qt. speckled jobby from Unicoi Lodge. A real two hander..



You made me almost get another infraction.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, gotta go fuel up the truck, hook up the camper and head to Fort Mountain for a couple of days. Y'all be good, or at least be good at it.



Fort Mt.  ??  That place used to be so cool.  Spent many a summers up there.  Now Just some good riding.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 26, 2010)

Morning 

 It's been way too long, since I've last had time to stop in! I hope all has been well in the drivel nation!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Fort Mt.  ??  That place used to be so cool.  Spent many a summers up there.  Now Just some good riding.



OK change of plans, nothing worse than being trapped in a camper all day and night watching it rain... 

Anyone got any suggestions to keep an 11 year old and a grumpy wife happy on a rainy day?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 26, 2010)

Morning!


Headed to work....Sundays are dead.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK change of plans, nothing worse than being trapped in a camper all day and night watching it rain...
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions to keep an 11 year old and a grumpy wife happy on a rainy day?



Come get your hair cut so I can yank on that ponytail....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay, ya'll. Shutting down  the puter and loading the truck to head to PC. I'll prolly get back on sometime this evening. Take care and have a good lazy Sunday.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, ya'll. Shutting down  the puter and loading the truck to head to PC. I'll prolly get back on sometime this evening. Take care and have a good lazy Sunday.



Safe travels Robert..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Fpg regrets*

Sam came to me on Friday and started talking about the muzzleloader opener the same weekend as FPG. He was afraid to ask cuz he thought I would be upset if he did not want to go to FPG. To make a long story short....I agreed to take him hunting for the muzzleloader opening weekend.   We have a nice 8 point on camera on a regular basis and I am going to try my best to get him his first deer. I will miss seeing everyone.....I hope yall have a blast and take lots of pics. We will not be there.  Hope to see all at WAR.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, ya'll. Shutting down  the puter and loading the truck to head to PC. I'll prolly get back on sometime this evening. Take care and have a good lazy Sunday.



 sent wid yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Come get your hair cut so I can yank on that ponytail....



We've already discussed the financial impracticability of this proposition.


----------



## Otis (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a cute cup. Did you wife pick that out for you?


 

His wife gets him coffee? Lucky guy! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> It is big. All that matters in the morning. So you must like this one instead. . .


 








Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, mines a 1 qt. speckled jobby from Unicoi Lodge. A real two hander..


 

I thought you liked yours straight black with tart? 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK change of plans, nothing worse than being trapped in a camper all day and night watching it rain...
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions to keep an 11 year old and a grumpy wife happy on a rainy day?


 

Order them both a large cup of coffee?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2010)

High!!  Firewood for FPG is being delivered today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2010)

Barely still morning but a  back to you Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Rain has settled in here.....gotta portion of the grass cut this mornin' and cut some smokin' wood. Now I can sit in the garage and split/de-bark, if I feel like it.

Got 3 1/2 days off between now and FPG....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Mornin Babe!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!  Firewood for FPG is being delivered today!



 Mornin' Quackers!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Barely still morning but a  back to you Keebs.



Mornin' gobbler!!! Here's a nanner for you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!  Firewood for FPG is being delivered today!


 I thought we were having a fire wood cutting expedition for that! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Barely still morning but a  back to you Keebs.


eehh, I know, but just like the first meal of the day is called breakfast, no matter what time it's eaten........... 



Jeff C. said:


> Rain has settled in here.....gotta portion of the grass cut this mornin' and cut some smokin' wood. Now I can sit in the garage and split/de-bark, if I feel like it.
> 
> Got 3 1/2 days off between now and FPG....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought we were having a fire wood cutting expedition for that!
> 
> 
> eehh, I know, but just like the first meal of the day is called breakfast, no matter what time it's eaten...........





"We" don't cut firewood anymore, I wouldn't even crank up a chainsaw for what this guy delivers it for!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "We" don't cut firewood anymore, I wouldn't even crank up a chainsaw for what this guy delivers it for!!!



If I were buying it, neither would I, but I got so much on this place I won't be buying it for a long time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

I feel great..........but it seems like a good day for this.





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JIwYGZlBw9Y?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JIwYGZlBw9Y?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel great..........but it seems like a good day for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 rainy weather getting to ya??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> rainy weather getting to ya??



Naw, I actually like days like this!!! Needed the rain bad, and it's very light so far. Good day to be in the woods, lots of creatures stirrin'....just got too much *stuff* to do.

You know me and the Blues, anyway!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2010)

I watched football for almost 12hrs yesterday, 4 different games!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, I actually like days like this!!! Needed the rain bad, and it's very light so far. Good day to be in the woods, lots of creatures stirrin'....just got too much *stuff* to do.
> 
> You know me and the Blues, anyway!!!


I love a rainy nite, I love a rainy nite ok, I can't sing it like "what's his name" but yeah, I'm watching the radar, nothing here yet, but maybe later!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I watched football for almost 12hrs yesterday, 4 different games!!


You & Wobert in a contest to see how much ya'll can watch at one sitting???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I love a rainy nite, I love a rainy nite ok, I can't sing it like "what's his name" but yeah, I'm watching the radar, nothing here yet, but maybe later!
> 
> 
> You & Wobert in a contest to see how much ya'll can watch at one sitting???



I had to pause the Bama-Arkie game for a beer run, probably watch the race today!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I watched football for almost 12hrs yesterday, 4 different games!!



Yessir....watched my fair share too.

bama's still got ya beat....said he watched 14 hrs. opening week-end.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Quack....what time ya want me to wake you up Friday mornin' of FPG???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack....what time ya want me to wake you up Friday mornin' of FPG???





I will beat you, or any other member to near death if I don't get my beauty rest Friday!!


----------



## Redneck1919 (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, mines a 1 qt. speckled jobby from Unicoi Lodge. A real two hander..



I just drink mine straight out of the pot or hook up an IV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will beat you, or any other member to near death if I don't get my beauty rest Friday!!



I thought you were always Ravishing.

While we are on the topic of firewood, are we able to have our own little individual campfires, or not???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will beat you, or any other member to near death if I don't get my beauty rest Friday!!


pppfffftttt you don't need no beauty rest!! 



Redneck1919 said:


> I just drink mine straight out of the pot or hook up an IV.



 talk about *Hard Core*!! 
welcome to da campfire!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought you were always Ravishing.
> 
> While we are on the topic of firewood, are we able to have our own little individual campfires, or not???



Sure, just bring your own wood. (BYOW)


My field ain't nuttin but sand and weeds.


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

first rain in almost 3 dang weeks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, just bring your own wood. (BYOW)
> 
> 
> My field ain't nuttin but sand and weeds.



Gotcha!!! I got some old wood that needs burnin' up anyway.

Alright, gotta see what the Dirty Birds *can't* do with my Saints!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> first rain in almost 3 dang weeks...



We got a half inch sometime last night.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 26, 2010)

Made it half way through my shift!  We are SOOOO slow!!!!! I guess the people around here are afraid to get wet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Made it half way through my shift!  We are SOOOO slow!!!!! I guess the people around here are afraid to get wet.



Heeeyyyy Sista!!! 
 I ain't got any wet stuff yet........  
But I'd come see you in the rain!!


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

easy 30mph winds, rain so heavy i can hardly see out the winder and it sounds like bombs being dropped...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like over an inch in my rain guage....from the back door


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha!!! I got some old wood that needs burnin' up anyway.
> 
> Alright, gotta see what the Dirty Birds *can't* do with my Saints!!!



kinda looked like they stunned em


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> kinda looked like they stunned em



musta stunned you too


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> musta stunned you too



Not really....I was a little afraid the Falcons were gonna upset 'em. Falcons look good this season!

BUT....you don't have to go undefeated in the NFL to make the playoffs


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi ho  Silver away!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>







why is this thing so slow


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> why is this thing so slow



This slowdown crap is awful  

Hey Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> This slowdown crap is awful
> 
> Hey Hankus



hey lady  the rain didnt make it too hard on the farm today did it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> This slowdown crap is awful
> 
> Hey Hankus


It reminds me too much of being on dial up again!!


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

sup yawl..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It reminds me too much of being on dial up again!!



when I had dial up I hardly posted and now I remember why


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> sup yawl..



nuttin much man jus sitin round killin the evenin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> when I had dial up I hardly posted and now I remember why



At least this isn't "full time" slow like dial up!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> At least this isn't "full time" slow like dial up!



yep when it slows I kinda surf around fer a while


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep when it slows I kinda surf around fer a while



 me too!


----------



## Otis (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm a little tea pot....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> me too!



gotta be careful where I surf cuz it mite dangerous. Ya know ya aint posed to drink n surf


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Self! said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Self! said:


> I lost to Quack in nekkid twista but I swore him to secrecy, I just couldn't hold it in any longer!!!


Aaawwww poor darlin, you KNOW Quacks da Man!! 



Hankus said:


> gotta be careful where I surf cuz it mite dangerous. Ya know ya aint posed to drink n surf



just make sure you got your life line connected & you'll be a'ight!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawwww poor darlin, you KNOW Quacks da Man!!
> 
> 
> 
> just make sure you got your life line connected & you'll be a'ight!!



I always connect it to me 

jus sometimes I fergit the other end


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2010)

Just checkin in ...........Been a Busy weekend!!...........Headed off to resize some pics!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just checkin in ...........Been a Busy weekend!!...........Headed off to resize some pics!!



wondered what time you mite come draggin in


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey lady  the rain didnt make it too hard on the farm today did it


Naw, was the 2 hrs on the 4wheeler in the rain lookin for a calf that did it  Got dang cold  A welcome change 




Keebs said:


> It reminds me too much of being on dial up again!!


I know it, ugh 

Hi Sista 



slip said:


> sup yawl..


Evenin Slip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Got dang cold


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Naw, was the 2 hrs on the 4wheeler in the rain lookin for a calf that did it  Got dang cold  A welcome change
> 
> 
> I know it, ugh
> ...



did ya find the rascal 

shoot my chickens aint seen rain in so long that they stood in it most of the time


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Good gooogly mooogly!!!!! Death by chocolate ice cream, with chocolate syrup and walnuts!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good gooogly mooogly!!!!! Death by chocolate ice cream, with chocolate syrup and walnuts!!!!!



glad ya enjoyed it but that way too much chocolate fer me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't ever be too much chocolate for me....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't ever be too much chocolate for me....



gotta uncle the same way. When my aunt makes chocolate pie she has to make at least 2 cause my uncle always eats one huntin where she put em


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just checkin in ...........Been a Busy weekend!!...........Headed off to resize some pics!!


Hey Mitch! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


We even built a fire in the wood burning fireplace insert.. its been dead 2 hours, and its ROASTING in here  (the AC is out too ) but, we'll have NO problems heating the whole house come winter 



Hankus said:


> did ya find the rascal
> 
> shoot my chickens aint seen rain in so long that they stood in it most of the time


Yup, even hauled her tush up over the 4wheeler seat with me and carried her back to the barnyard.. well, she's now sleeping in the carport on a blanket    she's bein bottle fed right now though (same calf as a few weeks ago) so, at least she's easy to get to 



Jeff C. said:


> Good gooogly mooogly!!!!! Death by chocolate ice cream, with chocolate syrup and walnuts!!!!!




Hey Jeff


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

jus membered why I dunno go to the holy forums again. Them boys dont throw rocks they throw boulders


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Naw, was the 2 hrs on the 4wheeler in the rain lookin for a calf that did it  Got dang cold  A welcome change
> 
> 
> I know it, ugh
> ...


You sound like a "natural" to the calf bizness, Snowy! 



Jeff C. said:


> Good gooogly mooogly!!!!! Death by chocolate ice cream, with chocolate syrup and walnuts!!!!!


Mmmmmmmmm



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just checkin in ...........Been a Busy weekend!!...........Headed off to resize some pics!!


 git wit it!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wondered what time you mite come draggin in


Here I is!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!


Hey Snowy!!



Keebs said:


> git wit it!!


Got it done, and posted!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You sound like a "natural" to the calf bizness, Snowy!
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm
> ...



aww thanks Sista


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Here I is!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Got it done, and posted!!






SnowHunter said:


> aww thanks Sista



Seems like you've taken to it like a duck to water!! 

ok, gonna go chk some pics & call it a night!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Here I is!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Got it done, and posted!!



why didn ya jus put a link I'm too lazy to hunt it


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

just about cant stand it no more. wayyyyy toooooo sloooooow


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Seems like you've taken to it like a duck to water!!
> 
> ok, gonna go chk some pics & call it a night!!


Night Sista!! 


slip said:


> just about cant stand it no more. wayyyyy toooooo sloooooow



finally speedin up over here


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

slip said:


> just about cant stand it no more. wayyyyy toooooo sloooooow



yep I kinda noticed that too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> why didn ya jus put a link I'm too lazy to hunt it


Idjit!!......It's right here in the campfire!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572138


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Idjit!!......It's right here in the campfire!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572138



thanks  wanna stone


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks  wanna stone


No thanks........This Sam Adams is quite good for the moment!!

I'm out Catch Ya'll later.........After being gone all weekend, i have a few other places I need to touch base with!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No thanks........This Sam Adams is quite good for the moment!!
> 
> I'm out Catch Ya'll later.........After being gone all weekend, i have a few other places I need to touch base with!!



well thats fine wid me I drink mine and you drink yours


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No thanks........This Sam Adams is quite good for the moment!!
> 
> I'm out Catch Ya'll later.........After being gone all weekend, i have a few other places I need to touch base with!!



Night Mitch


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

auhite yall nite I gotta get up some time today


----------



## Otis (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

mornen


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2010)

moanen


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

wisht I was the weekend lotto winner


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wisht I was the weekend lotto winner



I forgot to buy a ticket...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

idjit ya posed to but a ticket when ya gets yer weekend party supplies. Ya caint winded ifn ya dunno play


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> idjit ya posed to but a ticket when ya gets yer weekend party supplies. Ya caint winded ifn ya dunno play



I know...my mind was on other things last week....was only concerned with the beer...


Why is the forum moving so slow?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I know...my mind was on other things last week....was only concerned with the beer...
> 
> 
> Why is the forum moving so slow?



I heerd dat  

It beed slow fer the last week  and its drivin me  er than I already was


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I heerd dat
> 
> It beed slow fer the last week  and its drivin me  er than I already was



I think I can surf faster on the CrackBerry..



Oh well, gotta go get polished for work anyways....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh well, gotta go get polished for work anyways....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

Mernin Folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

What's up with this place? They add a few new forums and it get's slower than cold molasses..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Folks



Mornin' Snowyyyy!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up with this place? They add a few new forums and it get's slower than cold molasses..



Yeah....I've 'timed out' about 5-6 times already


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I've 'timed out' about 5-6 times already



 Meee tooo! 
Not good for a Monday!!


OH!! 
Hi Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Meee tooo!
> Not good for a Monday!!
> 
> 
> ...



Good gracious alive!!! Timed out twice tryin to reply.

This ain't gonna work

"Monday Mornin' Blues.......Drivel Style" is *dead on*

Moanin' Keebsy


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 27, 2010)

Who's done gone and broke GON???


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 27, 2010)

heyyyyy y is the forum so freakin slow


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

hey everbody

Id do a MMQ but I aint got that kinda time


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Who's done gone and broke GON???


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Who's done gone and broke GON???



keebs did it


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey y'all!! Quick driveby before I head in to work.

Who broke the forum?!

Oh, nicodemus.......I gots sumfin for ya.....







The picture of the painting doesn't do justice to how the painting actually looks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> keebs did it


yeah I did, now what ya gonna do about it? 
And why aren't you in school??



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey y'all!! Quick driveby before I head in to work.
> 
> Who broke the forum?!
> 
> ...


 I know that picture!!  Good Job lil'redheadedpaintinsista!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sniff Sniff....good lawd did I do that


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah I did, now what ya gonna do about it?
> And why aren't you in school??
> 
> 
> I know that picture!!  Good Job lil'redheadedpaintinsista!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2010)

This thing is slooooooooooow???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2010)

m     e     r     c     y

i      t

i     s

p    a    i    n   f    u     l

w   a    i    t    i    n     g


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like I had better post while I'm able: Just about to finish splitting the last of the smokin' wood, when the bottom fell out. Lightning, wind, and a torrential downpour for a few minutes, then just steady rain. 

Next thing ya know, I hear my son out on the back porch doing a 'RAIN' chant 

Are we doomed to this slow-mo-speed???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2010)

Talk to ya`ll tomorrow evenin`. 

Regards.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 27, 2010)

hm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Talk to ya`ll tomorrow evenin`.
> 
> Regards.



Back to ya Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus....I went out on a limb, and did a SQ


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus....I went out on a limb, and did a SQ



feel out on a limb tryin to post on this thing

Howdy JeffC n seth


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmmmm....loaded a little faster that time


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

well now its loading! YAY!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm....loaded a little faster that time





SnowHunter said:


> well now its loading! YAY!!!!



yep some faster Howdy yall


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



hey sulli  I'm havin a  in my mind


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep some faster Howdy yall



How ya doin Hankus


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Evening peeps.
Just got home from Panama City with one very tired, stressed out Bubbette. It was a very long weekend as you would expect.
Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts, and prayers.
Robert and Helen


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How ya doin Hankus



like an unfinished field






bout half plowed


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey sulli  I'm havin a  in my mind


Howdy Hank!!.........Leading a double life I see!!



SnowHunter said:


> How ya doin Hankus


Hey Snowy



rhbama3 said:


> Evening peeps.
> Just got home from Panama City with one very tired, stressed out Bubbette. It was a very long weekend as you would expect.
> Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts, and prayers.
> Robert and Helen


Give Bubbette A hug from me


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

ahh Gotta hate a monday


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening peeps.
> Just got home from Panama City with one very tired, stressed out Bubbette. It was a very long weekend as you would expect.
> Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts, and prayers.
> Robert and Helen



Glad yall got home safely  Yall get some rest


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Hank!!.........Leading a double life I see!!
> 
> Hey Snowy
> 
> Give Bubbette A hug from me







deerehauler said:


> ahh Gotta hate a monday



monday- determinin the suck level for the week


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> like an unfinished field
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Hank!!.........Leading a double life I see!!
> 
> Hey Snowy
> 
> Give Bubbette A hug from me


Hey Mitch  and  for my TagSista!! 

less then 2 weeks, yay! 


deerehauler said:


> ahh Gotta hate a monday


yup  

Hey DJ


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 27, 2010)

So I read all the threads in the three new spiritual forums.... Dang.... Just dang.... Where dem pain pills at???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

Is this thing workin now???


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So I read all the threads in the three new spiritual forums.... Dang.... Just dang.... Where dem pain pills at???


glutton  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this thing workin now???



Seems so.... 

Hey Bro


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Heeeeeeeeeeey Sista!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this thing workin now???



I rekon but its gettin bout as much action as the ugly gurl at the bar when it opens


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeey Sista!!!!



Hey Sista!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ



Hello There!!!
You having a good night so far?


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!



WEll well well


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I rekon but its gettin bout as much action as the ugly gurl at the bar when it opens


 
What's wrong with ugly girls?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening peeps.
> Just got home from Panama City with one very tired, stressed out Bubbette. It was a very long weekend as you would expect.
> Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts, and prayers.
> Robert and Helen







Robert, Miss Helen, and children, once again, my deepest regrets. 

I`ll get in touch in a few days.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


>







deerehauler said:


> WEll well well




Hey there!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I rekon but its gettin bout as much action as the ugly gurl at the bar when it opens



 you betta run boy!  Ofh gonna git you!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with ugly girls?



didn say they was anythin wrong wid um jus said they was ugly. It aint like they dunno know


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey there!



Good to see ya around this time of night!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> you betta run boy!  Ofh gonna git you!!!



that aint good cuz I'm too drunk to run


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> you betta run boy!  Ofh gonna git you!!!



Really Matt?



Hankus said:


> didn say they was anythin wrong wid um jus said they was ugly. It aint like they dunno know



You might be surprised!



deerehauler said:


> Good to see ya around this time of night!!



Got home from work and everyone was in bed.....so  opened a beer....



Hankus said:


> that aint good cuz I'm too drunk to run


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Got home from work and everyone was in bed.....so  opened a beer....
> :



Had me a few of them this weekend and wish I was home having a few now!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Really Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deep down they know 


dunno be  at me wen I drunked the bliknen makes me dizzy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Really Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey DJ, how you like working for NW now? 

The folks I know at AT are thrilled about the SW merger.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Had me a few of them this weekend and wish I was home having a few now!



nite shifters n beer  I bet the neighbors look at ya funny when yer drinkin at 730 on the porch


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey DJ, how you like working for NW now?
> 
> The folks I know at AT are thrilled about the SW merger.



They are working for us



Hankus said:


> nite shifters n beer  I bet the neighbors look at ya funny when yer drinkin at 730 on the porch



Yep nothing like poppin a cold one at 7 am


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  and  for my TagSista!!
> 
> less then 2 weeks, yay!
> yup






BBQBOSS said:


> So I read all the threads in the three new spiritual forums.... Dang.... Just dang.... Where dem pain pills at???






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this thing workin now???


Maybe???......So far so good!!



OutFishHim said:


>


Well I done said hello once tonight, and you didn't answer.........Reckon I'll try again!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> They are working for us


 
Not according to the Executive structure.. my friends in IT at the bid D are gettin real tired of weekly pressure from NW to join the union too. They unionize that entire ship and you might as well go ahead and pull the drain plug.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> They are working for us
> 
> 
> 
> Yep nothing like poppin a cold one at 7 am



sometimes I do that but I call it canned coffee


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not according to the Executive structure.. my friends in IT at the bid D are gettin real tired of weekly pressure from NW to join the union too. They unionize that entire ship and you might as well go ahead and pull the drain plug.



yeah you are right about that one!! So far Mechanics are not wanting it and no push yet for a vote!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

Theres only one thing wrong with her face.....









wait fer it.....










it shows


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yeah you are right about that one!! So far Mechanics are not wanting it and no push yet for a vote!


 
It is obviously coming from the NW side of things. If mid-management doesn't want it then they better start leaning on the NW employees hard or it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is obviously coming from the NW side of things. If mid-management doesn't want it then they better start leaning on the NW employees hard or it's gonna get ugly.



yep the mechanics from northwest got a big raise to match our pay so I think thats why they dont want one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yep the mechanics from northwest got a big raise to match our pay so I think thats why they dont want one!


 
It sure would be nice to see that boat get turned around and back in the dividend business...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I done said hello once tonight, and you didn't answer.........Reckon I'll try again!!



I know...I'm sorry...they hadn't activated my account yet...good to go now!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It sure would be nice to see that boat get turned around and back in the dividend business...



yep I am ready for a good year of profit


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2010)

back up to speed now...


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I know...I'm sorry...they hadn't activated my account yet...good to go now!



Dang ole slacker


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hello There!!!
> You having a good night so far?



Great night, actually!!! Got several ducks in a row... now to get a master plan and go from there


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Great night, actually!!! Got several ducks in a row... now to get a master plan and go from there



Gotta love it when a plan comes togther
How was that Rooster it taste alright?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

slip said:


> back up to speed now...







SnowHunter said:


> Great night, actually!!! Got several ducks in a row... now to get a master plan and go from there



line em up n  em down


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2010)

spoke too soon ..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Dang ole slacker



Who me or them?



SnowHunter said:


> Great night, actually!!! Got several ducks in a row... now to get a master plan and go from there







slip said:


> spoke too soon ..




Working fine for me..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2010)

I like strawberry's.................................just sayin..


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who me or them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talkin bout them


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Gotta love it when a plan comes togther
> How was that Rooster it taste alright?


Oh yeah  Actually... he's goin to a guy Na works with.. who knows about the dominance issues, and is willing to give him a chance, and taking 3 of my laying hens.. I'm pickin up a few replacements this weekend, to get started with the Heritage poultry breeding project that'll hit full swing by spring if everything works out alright.. lawdy I could talk all night bout this, I'll stop now before I bore yall to death  

You comin to FPG? 


Hankus said:


> line em up n  em down


Somethin like that  


slip said:


> spoke too soon ..


You just aint got no luck with the board lately, do ya Slip?  


OutFishHim said:


> Who me or them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We'll wave as we cdrive by Friday and Sunday  another camping/4wheelin trip to TN this weekend


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah  Actually... he's goin to a guy Na works with.. who knows about the dominance issues, and is willing to give him a chance, and taking 3 of my laying hens.. I'm pickin up a few replacements this weekend, to get started with the Heritage poultry breeding project that'll hit full swing by spring if everything works out alright.. lawdy I could talk all night bout this, I'll stop now before I bore yall to death
> 
> You comin to FPG?
> 
> :



Yep as of now I am coming down early sat but may end up doing friday also!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep as of now I am coming down early sat but may end up doing friday also!



wooohoo!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

It should be a blast!!


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah  Actually... he's goin to a guy Na works with.. who knows about the dominance issues, and is willing to give him a chance, and taking 3 of my laying hens.. I'm pickin up a few replacements this weekend, to get started with the Heritage poultry breeding project that'll hit full swing by spring if everything works out alright.. lawdy I could talk all night bout this, I'll stop now before I bore yall to death
> 
> You comin to FPG?
> 
> ...



the only luck i get is bad luck..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> It should be a blast!!



I thought that was august


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I thought that was august


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



   I spect to be there friday


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

slip said:


> the only luck i get is bad luck..



  well, yer postin, so theres some kinda good luck


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep as of now I am coming down early sat but may end up doing friday also!





deerehauler said:


> It should be a blast!!






Hankus said:


> I spect to be there friday


All of a sudden I got a hankerin for a couple of Coors light!!


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2010)

looks like i wont be at FPG, got drawn for a hunt all 3 days ...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hankus?



what?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> All of a sudden I got a hankerin for a couple of Coors light!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

slip said:


> looks like i wont be at FPG, got drawn for a hunt all 3 days ...



 thats acceptable


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what?




Did you wash your hands?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2010)

slip said:


> looks like i wont be at FPG, got drawn for a hunt all 3 days ...


Gonna miss ya Dude!!.......Good luck on your hunt!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

slip said:


> looks like i wont be at FPG, got drawn for a hunt all 3 days ...



Sorry to hear I will not get to see ya but am happy to hear about your hunt good luck!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 27, 2010)

Night Yall


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you wash your hands?



when


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Yall



nite snowy


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Yall



Have a wonderful night


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

slip said:


> looks like i wont be at FPG, got drawn for a hunt all 3 days ...



Guess you'll never get to meet me...



SnowHunter said:


> Night Yall



Night Sis!



Hankus said:


> when




Ummm..........







Hey Rick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2010)

Howdy....catch y'all tomorrow


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy....catch y'all tomorrow



Howdy and See ya!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ummm..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I'm three qurtwred plowed now


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy....catch y'all tomorrow



hey
bye


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

Somebody make me a strawberry rubarb pie and you will be loved for life


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Yall


Bout time for me as well!!



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy....catch y'all tomorrow


G'night Jeff!!



Hankus said:


> I'm three qurtwred plowed now


Almost there!!



deerehauler said:


> Somebody make me a strawberry rubarb pie and you will be loved for life


Careful what you wish for!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bout time for me as well!!
> 
> G'night Jeff!!
> 
> ...



Night Mitch!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

outta beer
outa time


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2010)

nite RUTT


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy....catch y'all tomorrow



Hey Jeff!  Bye Jeff!



Hankus said:


> I'm three qurtwred plowed now



You gonna go all the way?



deerehauler said:


> Somebody make me a strawberry rubarb pie and you will be loved for life




Is there some strawberry text that I missed?


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> outta beer
> outa time



Have a good night


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is there some strawberry text that I missed?



Nope just have not had when in a real long time and been craving one big time!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!  Bye Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope refer to the outta beer post


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

WoW, echo chamber.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, echo chamber.



Evening Craig!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Nope just have not had when in a real long time and been craving one big time!!



I'm making my strawberry pretzel dessert for FPG....will that do?



Hankus said:


> nope refer to the outta beer post



That sux...I have plenty.....



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, echo chamber.




Hey Craig!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm making my strawberry pretzel dessert for FPG....will that do?
> 
> 
> :



Well its not strawberry ruhbarb but okay


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well its not strawberry ruhbarb but okay



I've never made strawberry ruhbarb...

I'll look for a recipe.....


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I've never made strawberry ruhbarb...
> 
> I'll look for a recipe.....



Oh if you made that you would be loved forever


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh if you made that you would be loved forever




I'll see what I can do...


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

slip said:


>


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



little bit of that, too.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll see what I can do...






slip said:


> little bit of that, too.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

Gotta run see yall later!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening Craig!!!


Hi ya DJ



OutFishHim said:


> I'm making my strawberry pretzel dessert for FPG....will that do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ya Heatherly- boo



slip said:


>


Zuup Slipster!


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Zuup Slipster!



Yo man.

looks like i wont be able to catch ya at FPG...got a hunt those 3 days


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo man.
> 
> looks like i wont be able to catch ya at FPG...got a hunt those 3 days


Bummer again.  However, i do wish you the best of luck on da hunt lil'buddy. Are you going to eat the deer heart this time?


----------



## magoo (Sep 28, 2010)

Evnin' H.T. Evnin slipster I'm on the air again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

magoo said:


> Evnin' H.T. Evnin slipster I'm on the air again.


Good to have you back here. Hope Monday was a gooden fo ya.


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Bummer again.  However, i do wish you the best of luck on da hunt lil'buddy. Are you going to eat the deer heart this time?



yeah the timing blows...if it were any other hunt i'd skip one day, but this is my best chance at a deer i believe.


heck man if i get a deer ill fry up the tail...i didnt get to draw blood last year so im itchin for it.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

Caint friken sleep werf nuttin  jus sucks


----------



## magoo (Sep 28, 2010)

If any Monday can be good at work I guess today qualifies as good. I'm glad to be home with my beverage and computer though.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah the timing blows...if it were any other hunt i'd skip one day, but this is my best chance at a deer i believe.
> 
> 
> heck man if i get a deer ill fry up the tail...i didnt get to draw blood last year so im itchin for it.


I know dats right. I be da same way.



Hankus said:


> Caint friken sleep werf nuttin  jus sucks


Take a long walk down da skreet barefooted. Then you be out like a lite.



magoo said:


> If any Monday can be good at work I guess today qualifies as good. I'm glad to be home with my beverage and computer though.


Yep same here. Heck  my lunch box wus empty and belly too. So i hads to get back to recharge.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

Mite hav to try walkin cuz drinkin ain't helpin much


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mite hav to try walkin cuz drinkin ain't helpin much


A good moon lite swim upstream in the river'll get ya going. Time you get back you be ready to sleep good.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay I am back


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I am back


Where the world yew been bud? Ya get hongry again?


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Where the world yew been bud? Ya get hongry again?



Had to go turn a quick wrench!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Had to go turn a quick wrench!!


Yep, turned a few tonight myself.
 Rigging doors an hatches.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, turned a few tonight myself.
> Rigging doors an hatches.



Getting cooler out there to work in also! Seems cool weather is oming to stay soon I think!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Getting cooler out there to work in also! Seems cool weather is oming to stay soon I think!


Yep i hope so! Be time fo da rut soon. I'm in fullrut now, to kill some hogs that is!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep i hope so! Be time fo da rut soon. I'm in fullrut now, to kill some hogs that is!



cooler weather should get them a moving


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> cooler weather should get them a moving


Keep in mind November.
 Well time fo da yak sack. Big day coming up. Ya'll take care.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Keep in mind November.
> Well time fo da yak sack. Big day coming up. Ya'll take care.



Will do! Have a goodnight!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 28, 2010)

morning folks....Got the coffee pot a kicking and am getting geared up for FPG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 28, 2010)

Morning Peeps.   Got that evil Monday outta my way and now looking ahead to Friday...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 28, 2010)

G'mornin Mike and Kim

It's Monday here


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Peeps.   Got that evil Monday outta my way and now looking ahead to Friday...





Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin Mike and Kim
> 
> It's Monday here



Morning to you both....

Hey Kim, You were not driving west on I20 around 2pm yesterday were ya?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mornin folks........gotta drive to Gainesville today, followed by a trip down to Georgia Tech to bid on a project and then back to Jefferson for another bid. Gunna be burnin up the roads today.

Yall behave.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

Mornen yallses


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

Moanin Yalz.........


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Good morning!I'm off work today!


Wait a minute.....I just realized that this is my last day off until FPG!



And my internet is down...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!I'm off work today!
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.....I just realized that this is my last day off until FPG!
> ...


 
Morning Nurse Squeaky...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Nurse Squeaky...




Good morning BP!


It's cold out this morning!  Had to pull out my fluffy robe!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning BP!
> 
> 
> It's cold out this morning! Had to pull out my fluffy robe!


 
Still in shorts and a t-shirt here. This ain't cold, this is moderately crisp. Cold comes later on.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still in shorts and a t-shirt here. This ain't cold, this is moderately crisp. Cold comes later on.



I kept the windows open and is rather ni.......well you know....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I kept the windows open and is rather ni.......well you know....


 
Ok, so I'll call you Nurse Hatrack......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I kept the windows open and is rather ni.......well you know....







Good morning all!!  Looks like somebody "fixed" the problem on GON??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning all!! Looks like somebody "fixed" the problem on GON??


 
Dang you're quick, what gave it away?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!I'm off work today!
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.....I just realized that this is my last day off until FPG!
> ...







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, so I'll call you Nurse Hatrack......



  mornen MiCe  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning all!!  Looks like somebody "fixed" the problem on GON??



mornen uncle drankus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang you're quick, what gave it away?




You know me Hugh, don't nuttin get past me . . .




Hankus said:


> mornen MiCe
> 
> 
> 
> mornen uncle drankus





Moanin Jr drankus!!  Look forward to meeting you soon!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen MiCe
> 
> 
> 
> mornen uncle drankus



Hello!



Hooked On Quack said:


> You know me Hugh, don't nuttin get past me . . .





Morning Quacker!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Jr drankus!!  Look forward to meeting you soon!!



Back off!  I saw him first!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know me Hugh, don't nuttin get past me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gettin closter ever day


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





easy now thers plenty of me to go round







get it round


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

Where are my strawberry's?? I'm tired of waiting. Room service in this place stinks...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where are my strawberry's?? I'm tired of waiting. Room service in this place stinks...



 I thought that smell was the luminum flier


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> easy now thers plenty of me to go round
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where are my strawberry's?? I'm tired of waiting. Room service in this place stinks...




What's with you and strawberries?  Last night I agreed to mke a strawberry ruhbarb pie for FPG.....dang beer...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's with you and strawberries?  Last night I agreed to mke a strawberry ruhbarb pie for FPG.....dang beer...



PUI strikes again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> easy now thers plenty of me to go round
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh yeahhhhhh, I get "it" and I'm gonna get "it" soon . . .


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> PUI strikes again



Guess I should start looking for a recipe....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeahhhhhh, I get "it" and I'm gonna get "it" soon . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm making my strawberry pretzel dessert for FPG....will that do?





Morning Folks!! Ya'll have a good day!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Folks!! Ya'll have a good day!!




Morning Mitch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Guess I should start looking for a recipe....






Whaaaaaaaaaat???  When I'm thru with Beerkus, you're next !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's with you and strawberries? Last night I agreed to mke a strawberry ruhbarb pie for FPG.....dang beer...


 
Noneya. If you were in the loop you wouldn't be askin. NOW WHERE'S MY STINKIN STRAWBERRY'S????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Noneya. If you were in the loop you wouldn't be askin. NOW WHERE'S MY STINKIN STRAWBERRY'S????







Mebbe she's got em stored somewhere??


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat???  When I'm thru with Beerkus, you're next !!!



Sorry, I don't want sloppy seconds....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Noneya. If you were in the loop you wouldn't be askin. NOW WHERE'S MY STINKIN STRAWBERRY'S????


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe she's got em stored somewhere??



So they are stinky?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry, I don't want sloppy seconds....





Oh SNAAAAAAAP!!!!!!!! You win . . .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So they are stinky?


 
Nooo, they are not!!!

Jealous..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>





Mornin' folks!! 

2 whole days off til FPG.....and about 3 days needed to get stuff done beforehand


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like ya need ta get to werk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!
> 
> 2 whole days off til FPG.....and about 3 days needed to get stuff done beforehand


 

Get Huntin_Dobbs to help you. She's real good at pullin stuff together in the last 5 minutes before she has to be somewhere..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!
> 
> 2 whole days off til FPG.....and about 3 days needed to get stuff done beforehand



ain't you got some grass to cut, too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Looks like ya need ta get to werk



I's recruitin some help



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get Huntin_Dobbs to help you. She's real good at pullin stuff together in the last 5 minutes before she has to be somewhere..



Where is she???



jsullivan03 said:


> ain't you got some grass to cut, too?




Yeah....but that ain't gonna happen


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAAAAAAAP!!!!!!!! You win . . .



I always win....



jsullivan03 said:


>



Hey Jamie!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nooo, they are not!!!
> 
> Jealous..



How do you know?


That's fine...I sent my strawberries elsewhere.....



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!
> 
> 2 whole days off til FPG.....and about 3 days needed to get stuff done beforehand



Hey Jeff!

Wanna get my camper ready too while you're at it?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get Huntin_Dobbs to help you. She's real good at pullin stuff together in the last 5 minutes before she has to be somewhere..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I always win....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, if you'll go work the next 4 days for me in ATL til about 4:00 am Sunday mornin, get about 6 hrs. of sleep, get up and drive to Wicita, Ks., get there about 1:00 am Monday, be at work for 8:00 am Monday for a 16 hr day and then drive to Topeka, Ks. that night. Get about 5-6 hrs. of sleep and do another 16 hr day on Tuesday til midnight, and leave Wednesday with a 14 hr. drive back to Atl and have Thursday(with a broke back and stove up from the long hrs. behind the wheel) to get ready to head to FPG on Friday morn.

All I've got is a tent....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure, if you'll go work the next 4 days for me in ATL til about 4:00 am Sunday mornin, get about 6 hrs. of sleep, get up and drive to Wicita, Ks., get there about 1:00 am Monday, be at work for 8:00 am Monday for a 16 hr day and then drive to Topeka, Ks. that night. Get about 5-6 hrs. of sleep and do another 16 hr day on Tuesday til midnight, and leave Wednesday with a 14 hr. drive back to Atl and have Thursday(with a broke back and stove up from the long hrs. behind the wheel) to get ready to head to FPG on Friday morn.
> 
> All I've got is a tent....




I dd't say anything about trades....

Nice thing about the camper......everything is already in it and ready to go....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I dd't say anything about trades....
> 
> Nice thing about the camper......everything is already in it and ready to go....



Yeah...I know. Got a line on a pop-up for about $1800.00. Haven't seen it up close, know the age or actual condition, but the guy was even willing to let me try it out for that week-end. 

Was gonna do it....but money is tight right now and the wife is afraid if we use it, she will relent and let me buy it.
That was my plan anyway

He's not advertising it, so maybe later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

Dang....Y'all ain't gonna let me procrastinate

Erybody runned oft


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jamie!



High! 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang....Y'all ain't gonna let me procrastinate
> 
> Erybody runned oft



I'm here.  Just tryin' to catch up on other parts of the forum since i couldn't seem to get it to load yesterday.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....Y'all ain't gonna let me procrastinate
> 
> Erybody runned oft



They are here, just being quite


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They are here, just being quite



No wonder the forum is working today


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

UH OHHH...the boy has got a hatchet in his hand I better go

BBL


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2010)

Me & SSG just had a nice, although quick, visit from a fellow Woodyite................


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

Someone please take my cold .... anyone .... i'm sick of it already.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me & SSG just had a nice, although quick, visit from a fellow Woodyite................



Aww!!!!!!!



YaraG. said:


> Someone please take my cold .... anyone .... i'm sick of it already.



You been to the Dr yet?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 28, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a picture of me and Slash from this weekend....


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Aww!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You been to the Dr yet?


Nope cause it's just a bad cold and i hate meds.


OutFishHim said:


> Here's a picture of me and Slash from this weekend....



Did you do that to that poor man Heather???


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nope cause it's just a bad cold and i hate meds.
> 
> 
> Did you do that to that poor man Heather???



Did you try some natural remedies then? 



Oh, so you think just because his pants are off, that I had some influence?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you try some natural remedies then?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think just because his pants are off, that I had some influence?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

Crazy womenz...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crazy womenz...



x2


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crazy womenz...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2



yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

---------> Strawberry cupcake......mmmmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

<<< Mountain Dew
 <<< Hershey Bar with almonds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <<< Mountain Dew
> <<< Hershey Bar with almonds


 On that Herschel Walker lunch diet again huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the way you did it better...

<<<Biscuit and Blueberry jam


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I like the way you did it better...
> 
> <<<Biscuit and Blueberry jam


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you try some natural remedies then?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think just because his pants are off, that I had some influence?



My natural remedy will be home Thursday night to give me back my cold. There's a half nekkid man next to you and you had nooooothing to do with it .. mmmhmm. His pants just fell off at the sight of the "gurls"



Keebs said:


>


See her trying to get out of it??!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crazy womenz...


Wanna share my purty white jacket???


threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2





Jeff C. said:


> ---------> Strawberry cupcake......mmmmmmm





rhbama3 said:


> <<< Mountain Dew
> <<< Hershey Bar with almonds




 Back to your cages!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

Time to pick up the gremlins from skool  Double edge sword I tell ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry Kebobabe. I'm off the chain, outta the cage, off call, and Bubbette's home. It's............. naptime!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I like the way you did it better...
> 
> <<<Biscuit and Blueberry jam





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 28, 2010)

heylo


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys!! It's attack of the mall stalkers. I mean, seriously. Do I have the word "tramp" stamped on my bottom somewhere??

Hey, if any of y'all hear about Nicodemus and his surgery today, please lemme know!! I'll be on my phone for the rest of the night, so send me a PM, because the forum won't load quick enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey guys!! It's attack of the mall stalkers. I mean, seriously. Do I have the word "tramp" stamped on my bottom somewhere??
> 
> Hey, if any of y'all hear about Nicodemus and his surgery today, please lemme know!! I'll be on my phone for the rest of the night, so send me a PM, because the forum won't load quick enough.


 
Will do, now lets tall about that "bottom inspection"..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will do, now lets tall about that "bottom inspection"..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


>


 
Tickled huh?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tickled huh?





Spooter, you're gonna get me kicked outta Books-a-million for laughing so hard!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Spooter, you're gonna get me kicked outta Books-a-million for laughing so hard!


 
A million is too much to pay for a book anyway..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Fergot to skip a space



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey guys!! It's attack of the mall stalkers. I mean, seriously. Do I have the word "tramp" stamped on my bottom somewhere??
> 
> Hey, if any of y'all hear about Nicodemus and his surgery today, please lemme know!! I'll be on my phone for the rest of the night, so send me a PM, because the forum won't load quick enough.



Spankkkk It!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crazy womenz...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2





jsullivan03 said:


> yep.



I thought my ears were burning.....



YaraG. said:


> My natural remedy will be home Thursday night to give me back my cold. There's a half nekkid man next to you and you had nooooothing to do with it .. mmmhmm. His pants just fell off at the sight of the "gurls"



Sometimes?.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been TOLD i am cooking seafood pasta for supper tonight whether i feel like it or not. Things are getting back to normal......


----------



## Nautical Son (Sep 28, 2010)

Que pasa mi amigos.... mi estas bien...

after checkin and double checking looks like I'll be at FPG...can we say WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO 

I have been trying to make one of these gathering for 4 years now and finally the stars have aligned....now if someone can please tell mother nature we need nice cool autumn weather and sunshine all will be right with the world.....

And Bama, I have hands made for shuckin and a belly made for consuming plenty of oysters...Do I need to bring a gas fired roaster?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Que pasa mi amigos.... mi estas bien...
> 
> after checkin and double checking looks like I'll be at FPG...can we say WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



Well, i know Miguel and a few others really liked the roasted ones i cooked last time on my little stove. If you have something that works better, by all means bring it. Looking forward to shaking your hand finally.


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)

man i had my hen turkey MAD playing with some turkey calls...

blood red head, fan wide open..lookin up at me like i owe her money..

thought i was gunna get attacked.


----------



## Nautical Son (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i know Miguel and a few others really liked the roasted ones i cooked last time on my little stove. If you have something that works better, by all means bring it. Looking forward to shaking your hand finally.



I'll check with the rightful owner and see if he will loan it out to me....otherwise we do them on a grill as well...maybe even a big pit with some grating or mesh thrown over it....old school style...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

slip said:


> man i had my hen turkey MAD playing with some turkey calls...
> 
> blood red head, fan wide open..lookin up at me like i owe her money..
> 
> thought i was gunna get attacked.



It's even more fun in the spring with a pet gobbler! 
last year we would get up to go hunting and run off a few calls at the neighbors turkey before daylight. I don't think they liked us very much with him gobbling his head off right outside their window!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 28, 2010)

carpe deim


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> carpe deim


 
Psssssssst,,,,,,,,,,,, "i" before "e"....


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)

oh man...fresh (picked it my self about 2 hours ago ) fried okra.....yum


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I thought my ears were burning.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes?.................





Nautical Son said:


> Que pasa mi amigos.... mi estas bien...
> 
> after checkin and double checking looks like I'll be at FPG...can we say WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



Woohoo .... bout time cause it would have been a shame if I had to go without you. Alert the neighbors, if we are roughing it outside!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2010)

Good evenin` folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks!



Hey Nic! 
Glad you finally got the surgery done. If you need anything, please let me know, buddy!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks!



Howdy feller. I trust everthin went well


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i know Miguel and a few others really liked the roasted ones i cooked last time on my little stove. If you have something that works better, by all means bring it. Looking forward to shaking your hand finally.



bring some alcohol wipes... aint no tellin where that hand has been.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 28, 2010)

Did I see a Nicodemus in here???

I'm hoping he's sleeping now!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy feller. I trust everthin went well



Idjit! 

Of course everthin went well or the ambulances would be in the parking lot looking for the docs!

Hope you're well Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks!



Evenin' Nic....Feelin' alright???


Howdy Folks.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks!


 
Howdy Gimp,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,Nic. How good are the pain pills?


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks!



Papa Nic all ya have to do is text me "help" and i'm on my way!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Idjit!
> 
> Of course everthin went well or the ambulances would be in the parking lot looking for the docs!
> 
> Hope you're well Nic!





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Nic....Feelin' alright???
> 
> 
> Howdy Folks.....



howdy chuck n howdy JeffC


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy chuck n howdy JeffC



Howdy do, Hankus!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Nic!
> Glad you finally got the surgery done. If you need anything, please let me know, buddy!



I`ll do that! 



Hankus said:


> Howdy feller. I trust everthin went well



Not too bad! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Did I see a Nicodemus in here???
> 
> I'm hoping he's sleeping now!



I`m in sleeper mode...  



chuckb7718 said:


> Idjit!
> 
> Of course everthin went well or the ambulances would be in the parking lot looking for the docs!
> 
> Hope you're well Nic!



Thanks Chuck!!  



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Nic....Feelin' alright???
> 
> 
> Howdy Folks.....



Jeff!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Gimp,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,Nic. How good are the pain pills?



Very good!!  



YaraG. said:


> Papa Nic all ya have to do is text me "help" and i'm on my way!




I will definately keep that in mind!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad to see ya up and kickin Nic.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy do, Hankus!!



bout like that field I mentoned lastnite 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll do that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ats good newses


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ya'll notice" 'ol mean one" is running " invisible?"

Dem must be some "good" pain 'reducers'!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll notice" 'ol mean one" is running " invisible?"
> 
> Dem must be some "good" pain 'reducers'!



ya mean theys bad uns


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya mean theys bad uns



Iffen they be keepin the 'old mean guy' off here...they gotta be!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll notice" 'ol mean one" is running " invisible?"
> 
> Dem must be some "good" pain 'reducers'!





Hankus said:


> ya mean theys bad uns





chuckb7718 said:


> Iffen they be keepin the 'old mean guy' off here...they gotta be!





Ol` mean is right  mellow, and in good spirits...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

evening peeps!
I shelled 8 blue crabs, and sauteed 1.5 pounds of shrimp. Sauteed in butter with Blackened redfish magic, and then added a jar of creamy garlic alfredo sauce and simmered for 30 minutes. Linguini and BBQ bread and we ate good tonight!


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ol` mean is right  mellow, and in good spirits...



good to hear it Nic.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> I shelled 8 blue crabs, and sauteed 1.5 pounds of shrimp. Sauteed in butter with Blackened redfish magic, and then added a jar of creamy garlic alfredo sauce and simmered for 30 minutes. Linguini and BBQ bread and we ate good tonight!



shore kiks d sox off my day old deer burger soup


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ol` mean is right  mellow, and in good spirits...





Glad to hear it Nic!
Glad to hear it!!





slip said:


> good to hear it Nic.



Slip!!!

Missed you the last coupla times....!

WAIT!!!! 

You ain't old enuff fer them!

Settle for this.....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> I shelled 8 blue crabs, and sauteed 1.5 pounds of shrimp. Sauteed in butter with Blackened redfish magic, and then added a jar of creamy garlic alfredo sauce and simmered for 30 minutes. Linguini and BBQ bread and we ate good tonight!



You are invited to......"SHUT UP!!!!!"



Spaghettii for us tonight!

Sounded good till I saw this post!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> I shelled 8 blue crabs, and sauteed 1.5 pounds of shrimp. Sauteed in butter with Blackened redfish magic, and then added a jar of creamy garlic alfredo sauce and simmered for 30 minutes. Linguini and BBQ bread and we ate good tonight!





Alright, now I'm hungry....time to eat!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> You are invited to......"SHUT UP!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much gator meat you got in the freezer? Fried gator tail sounds good too!


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Glad to hear it Nic!
> Glad to hear it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 little bit of  and  when no one is lookin  


rhbama3 said:


> How much gator meat you got in the freezer? Fried gator tail sounds good too!


yeah it does..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How much gator meat you got in the freezer? Fried gator tail sounds good too!



Don't try and divert attention from what you got planned for supper!

Your's sounds pretty doggone tasty!




slip said:


> little bit of  and  when no one is lookin
> 
> yeah it does..



Sure thing there, Kiddo!
Maybe when you're....27?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ol` mean is right  mellow, and in good spirits...


That is good to hear!! Glad everything went well today!!..............And here's to continued Improvement!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2010)

bout time fer


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> I shelled 8 blue crabs, and sauteed 1.5 pounds of shrimp. Sauteed in butter with Blackened redfish magic, and then added a jar of creamy garlic alfredo sauce and simmered for 30 minutes. Linguini and BBQ bread and we ate good tonight!



Want the address ... so you can drop off my plate????


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Want the address ... so you can drop off my plate????



i just told you how to cook it! 
You have a whole ocean of shrimp and crabs right next to you.


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i just told you how to cook it!
> You have a whole ocean of shrimp and crabs right next to you.



but i dont. so ill PM a address and be ready for Fedex by morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm kind of dreadin' tomorrow....and the next 8 days.

Oh well....I've got FPG to look forward to


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm kind of dreadin' tomorrow....and the next 8 days.
> 
> Oh well....I've got FPG to look forward to


Git-R-Done, and we will see you in a week, and a half!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i just told you how to cook it!
> You have a whole ocean of shrimp and crabs right next to you.



But ive cooked half the day ... why cook some more when you already did it??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Git-R-Done, and we will see you in a week, and a half!!



Lookin' forward to it for sure, you ought to see my list of STUFF to bringI had to start loadin' today


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 28, 2010)

time to count sheep ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> time to count sheep ....



Nitey nite Yara!!!  Be headin that way soon myself...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin' forward to it for sure, you ought to see my list of STUFF to bringI had to start loadin' today


You outta see my list!!.........Bet yours doesn't include the kitchen sink!!



YaraG. said:


> time to count sheep ....


G'night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You outta see my list!!.........Bet yours doesn't include the kitchen sink!!
> 
> G'night!!



Naw, I purposely left that off, knowing you would have one.

Although, I did tell Teri we should bring a big bowl for water or sumpin, so we could freshen up ery now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2010)

Niters...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 29, 2010)

morning folks....already time for the first call of the day,will check in as I can...Gonna be a busy few days .....But I don't care cause I am off for FPG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Whurr is e'rrrybody???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Mornen Tiny n d rest of y'all potlikkers



 IT B HUMPDAY


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Tiny n d rest of y'all potlikkers
> 
> 
> 
> IT B HUMPDAY


 
Who you callin a potlikker???

I'm a knuckledragger...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

Good mornin`...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin a potlikker???
> 
> I'm a knuckledragger...



Mebbe I weren't talkin to you then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...


 
Mernin Nic.



Hankus said:


> Mebbe I weren't talkin to you then


 
Then be more pacific winder likker...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...



Mornen Nic ya be careful wid that hatchet n mind who ya cuts wid it


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

pardon me, scuse me, comig thru, ow! ow! hot coffee! see ya'll later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2010)

I like potlikker almost as much as sucatash.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I like potlikker almost as much as sucatash.





I do love succatash, especially my version.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 29, 2010)

glad to hear Nick is up and about and all went well


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> glad to hear Nick is up and about and all went well





Thanks Snow!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> glad to hear Nick is up and about and all went well



mornen snowy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Woohoo .... bout time cause it would have been a shame if I had to go without you. Alert the neighbors, if we are roughing it outside!!!




Oh Laaaaaaawd!!!!  There will be children here, I'll provide ear plugs . . . 




Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks!



Hiya Nic, I sent you a text, hope you're floating high and doing well !!




YaraG. said:


> Papa Nic all ya have to do is text me "help" and i'm on my way!




Dis is Papa Quack "help" . . .




RUTTNBUCK said:


> You outta see my list!!.........Bet yours doesn't include the kitchen sink!!
> 
> G'night!!




Dang Mitch you ain't, but 15 minutes away??




Jeff C. said:


> Naw, I purposely left that off, knowing you would have one.
> 
> Although, I did tell Teri we should bring a big bowl for water or sumpin, so we could freshen up ery now and then.






There is water access in the upper field behind the dog kennels, close to the weed garden.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There is water access in the upper field behind the dog kennels, close to the weed garden.



Mornen Uncle Drankus and thanks but I bleve I'll pass


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There is water access in the upper field behind the dog kennels, close to the weed garden.


 
Right beside the copperheadedwaterrattler den..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Tiny n d rest of y'all potlikkers
> 
> 
> 
> IT B HUMPDAY



Morning Hankus



SnowHunter said:


> glad to hear Nick is up and about and all went well



Morning Snowy



Morning HOQ,Miguel and everyone else who is lurking


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 29, 2010)

Mornin y'all

wish fpg would hurry,I need a few days away from the boss here at work.Don't ya hate when they come into the office and sit with ya.

Geesh,go away,crawl back to your little hole


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> wish fpg would hurry,I need a few days away from the boss here at work.Don't ya hate when they come into the office and sit with ya.
> 
> Geesh,go away,crawl back to your little hole



Mornen JeffR thats why wen hes busy in his office I come up wid a stoopid question then jus sit in his office n wait to pop it on him 


HEY TINY


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey y'all.
Big Day.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen JeffR thats why wen hes busy in his office I come up wid a stoopid question then jus sit in his office n wait to pop it on him
> 
> 
> HEY TINY



I prefer to not converse with him....I mean,can ya really hold an intelligent conversation with someone that believes,with the arrival of the dog days ALL snakes go blind and will bite anything


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2010)

Mornin Folks! 

Hey Nic, glad you're home & resting!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> wish fpg would hurry,I need a few days away from the boss here at work.Don't ya hate when they come into the office and sit with ya.
> 
> Geesh,go away,crawl back to your little hole





When management pulls up to my job I jump in the truck and go "check" on things . . .



After awhile, it gets really old saving yo boss mans butt.


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaawd!!!!  There will be children here, I'll provide ear plugs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a muzzle fir him 

MoRnIn to the rest of y'all...


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When management pulls up to my job I jump in the truck and go "check" on things . . .
> 
> 
> 
> After awhile, it gets really old saving yo boss mans butt.



See that engine behind me ... your man boss behind fits in it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Nick, they got ya all fixed up an ready to do some walking? Good! Have pleasant recovery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaawd!!!!  There will be children here, I'll provide ear plugs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got it!!  





Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!
> 
> Hey Nic, glad you're home & resting!








YaraG. said:


> I have a muzzle fir him
> 
> MoRnIn to the rest of y'all...







hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Nick, they got ya all fixed up an ready to do some walking? Good! Have pleasant recovery.




Soon, soon...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> See that engine behind me ... your man boss behind fits in it





Hiya gal!!  Sorry to disapoint ya last night with the requested pic.


Actually, I have a good boss, just can't make a decision and when he does, it's the wrong one!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay, gotta crash. For you attending FPG check out the "Gathering Forum"!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Snow!!


Anytime Nick 



Hankus said:


> mornen snowy


Mornin Hankus  ( <<<<----Coffee  )


jmfauver said:


> Morning Hankus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Mike! You all packed up yet? 


MoonPie said:


> Hey y'all.
> Big Day.





Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!
> 
> Hey Nic, glad you're home & resting!


Mornin Sista!!!!! 


YaraG. said:


> I have a muzzle fir him
> 
> MoRnIn to the rest of y'all...


Mornin Yara! Hope you back 100% feelin better!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, gotta crash. For you attending FPG check out the "Gathering Forum"!!


Night Quacker


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mornin' Yall!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!


Morning Sulli, i bet da cat got ya now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>


Who was my "notifier" yesterday, Klem or the Redhead??  tell'em Thank you!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!!!!



Mornin farminsista!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Who was my "notifier" yesterday, Klem or the Redhead??  tell'em Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin farminsista!!




It was The Redhead. Klem didn`t have time , he had too many nurses oowin` and awwin` over him. Lucky varmint! 

Oh, and Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It was The Redhead. Klem didn`t have time , he had too many nurses oowin` and awwin` over him. Lucky varmint!
> 
> Oh, and Keebs?



That don't surprise me one bit! 
Yes, dear??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Howdy!
early day, so i think i'll take bubbette out for lunch wherever she wants to go.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That don't surprise me one bit!
> Yes, dear??






I`m behavin` myself today.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m behavin` myself today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy!
> early day, so i think i'll take bubbette out for lunch wherever she wants to go.


 Good Deal!!  Give her a hug for me!!



Nicodemus said:


> I`m behavin` myself *today*.


Key word .................... 



Hankus said:


>



 Give'em a day or three..................


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

I figure by tomorrow, or Friday, at the very latest, I can find  a little devilment to get into.  You know, just a little...


----------



## slip (Sep 29, 2010)

are you going to be able to deer hunt any this year, Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

slip said:


> are you going to be able to deer hunt any this year, Nic?





Just as sure as I`m breathin`!!!! I have already made arrangements that even The Redhead, Keebs, and the Rum Creek Ladies will go along with.  The Buck Creek Gang has gone above the call of duty for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I figure by tomorrow, or Friday, at the very latest, I can find  a little devilment to get into.  You know, just a little...



Ban all the tennessee fans!!!  
You can say the pain meds made you do it. You can always reinstate one or two later!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!  Sorry to disapoint ya last night with the requested pic.
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a good boss, just can't make a decision and when he does, it's the wrong one!!


Booooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


SnowHunter said:


> Anytime Nick
> 
> 
> Mornin Hankus  ( <<<<----Coffee  )
> ...



Thank you ma'am ... hope your week is going well.

Guess who's on his way home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike! You all packed up yet?



Silly question....I hardly unpack when I get home,all I gotta do is get the stuff for Sat.Lunch and I am good to go ( besides I took 3 days off to get really hyper before going,wife already wants to shoot me)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you ma'am ... hope your week is going well.
> ...



Meeeeee???





jmfauver said:


> Silly question....I hardly unpack when I get home,all I gotta do is get the stuff for Sat.Lunch and I am good to go ( besides I took 3 days off to get really hyper before going,wife already wants to shoot me)





Calm down big guy!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Anytime Nick
> 
> 
> Mornin Hankus  ( <<<<----Coffee  )
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Meeeeee???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir...But I get to go fishing before I come down so that is really the hyper mode


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yes sir...But I get to go fishing before I come down so that is really the hyper mode





We've gone thru this before, my Dad was a "sir" I'm just a kid!!



Brang some fish for Cracker Dave to cook!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've gone thru this before, my Dad was a "sir" I'm just a kid!!:bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> Brang some fish for Cracker Dave to cook!!





aint that the dang truth!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ban all the tennessee fans!!!
> You can say the pain meds made you do it. You can always reinstate one or two later!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've gone thru this before, my Dad was a "sir" I'm just a kid!!
> 
> 
> 
> Brang some fish for Cracker Dave to cook!!



You still older then me .....Not sure anyone wants to eat carp


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You still older then me .....Not sure anyone wants to eat carp







I 'preciate the respect, I'm just not worthy of it!!


NO CARP will be cooked here!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I 'preciate the respect, I'm just not worthy of it!!
> 
> 
> NO CARP will be cooked here!!



what about eel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what about eel





WuttaboutIlockyodumbbuttbackindabazzzement??





Kids, whatcha gonna do wit 'em??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

Come on now, after only 3hrs sleep I got dis moanin, I KNOW somebody wants to play??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on now, after only 3hrs sleep I got dis moanin, I KNOW somebody wants to play??



oh! oh! pick me!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 29, 2010)

Silly Coozie....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5365000#post5365000


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Whatcha doing?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Whatcha doing?



homewerk 

wisht I was 

and I see ya is  as usual


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> homewerk
> 
> wisht I was
> 
> and I see ya is  as usual



Need a tutor? 


Who me, stir?


Gotta cook some grub.....see you later...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Need a tutor?
> 
> 
> Who me, stir?
> ...



fine jus run off I plan on drinkin my supper


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Need a tutor?
> 
> 
> Who me, stir?
> ...





Uposetocallme??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uposetocallme??



uncledrankusisyerwerdsrunnintogetherferanypurticularreason


----------



## slip (Sep 29, 2010)

ele fence kills bird, i bury bird, flossie digs up and runs in the house with bird hanging out of mouth....while mom eats dinner.


dog has a good nose


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

ats cool slip; did mom raise cain


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

slip said:


> ele fence kills bird, i bury bird, flossie digs up and runs in the house with bird hanging out of mouth....while mom eats dinner.
> 
> 
> dog has a good nose



i'm not hungry anymore...... ewww


----------



## slip (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ats cool slip; did mom raise cain


she wasnt happy....but..a dog is a dog and a puppy is a puppy.


rhbama3 said:


> i'm not hungry anymore...... ewww



the meat isnt bruised any


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

slip said:


> the meat isnt bruised any



seems that elec fence would cook em rare if ya'd turn it up a mite


----------



## slip (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> seems that elec fence would cook em rare if ya'd turn it up a mite



fried red bird...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

slip said:


> fried red bird...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2010)

I found quack


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> I found quack



Uncle Drankus is that you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

What's goin on in here?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Uncle Drankus is that you


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2010)

hey you


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus 

Where id errybody???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus
> 
> Where id errybody???



mus be sleep man I jus dunno

I jus checkin in wile doin homewerk


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2010)

auhite den


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> auhite den



Danggg.....I was catchin up

Nite bro.....you'll be back!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

watching TV and trying to calm the dogs down. They just heard a puppy yelping on my phone and went crazy. I would have to.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> watching TV and trying to calm the dogs down. They just heard a puppy yelping on my phone and went crazy. I would have to.



 Went striper fishin with some guys, and one of them had a recording of line being stripped off of a reel with drag set on his phone. He kept it in his pocket and every now and then he would HIT the button....had us lookin' around at all the reels for a while


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 29, 2010)

Saturday Morning at sun up things should be cooking.

http://www.wsbtv.com/weather/2371706/detail.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Went striper fishin with some guys, and one of them had a recording of line being stripped off of a reel with drag set on his phone. He kept it in his pocket and every now and then he would HIT the button....had us lookin' around at all the reels for a while



That's just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Went striper fishin with some guys, and one of them had a recording of line being stripped off of a reel with drag set on his phone. He kept it in his pocket and every now and then he would HIT the button....had us lookin' around at all the reels for a while


That's just wrong!!.............Nick had me looking in the trees this weekend with his text alert!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Saturday Morning at sun up things should be cooking.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/weather/2371706/detail.html



Indeed!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That's just wrong on so many levels!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's just wrong!!.............Nick had me looking in the trees this weekend with his text alert!!



Sho was....it was Hilarious too

Hey RUTT....added a couple more items to my list. I'm tryin' to keep up withya!!!

I'll be pullin' a 6x10 utility trailer behind my truck


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2010)

read this




one bright day in the middle of the night. 

two dead boys got up to fight.

back too back they faced each other.

drew there swords and shot each other.

two deaf policemen heard the noise.

and came to rescue the two dead boys.

if u do not beleve this lie is true.

ask the blind man he saw it to.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho was....it was Hilarious too
> 
> Hey RUTT....added a couple more items to my list. I'm tryin' to keep up withya!!!
> 
> I'll be pullin' a 6x10 utility trailer behind my truck


That's okay, I'm close enough to make two trips to bring it all!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> read this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That makes alot of sense for not making any sense.

makes you think about stuff and things


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's okay, I'm close enough to make two trips to bring it all!!


 
Dangit' boys, y'all are bringing so much stuff I think I'm just gonna bring a pillow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit' boys, y'all are bringing so much stuff I think I'm just gonna bring a pillow.



 Thanks for remindin me....almost forgot them!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> That makes alot of sense for not making any sense.
> 
> makes you think about stuff and things



its an oxymoron peom it not suposed to make sence


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 29, 2010)

Wait til you see what all I'm bringing!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its an oxymoron peom it not suposed to make sence


 
Who you callin a moron?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> read this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice "peom".


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its an oxymoron peom it not suposed to make sence



my sarcasm font wasnt on, sorry.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 29, 2010)

evening my fellow woodyites..


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin a moron?



ummmmm quack


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its an oxymoron peom it not suposed to make sence



can u rite another won about jumbo skrimp?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit' boys, y'all are bringing so much stuff I think I'm just gonna bring a pillow.


 You started it all!!



rhbama3 said:


> Nice "peom".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening my fellow woodyites..


 
Howdy Kim. I saw where Coozie has been kidnapped and put up for sale on Ebay. I heard that if he doesn't sell then a ransom will be asked or he will pay the ultimate price.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> can u rite another won about jumbo skrimp?



hmmmm let me think


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You started it all!!


 
Dadgonnit, between here and Facebook tonight I'm startin to feel like a pinata...


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Kim. I saw where Coozie has been kidnapped and put up for sale on Ebay. I heard that if he doesn't sell then a ransom will be asked or he will pay the ultimate price.



I was thinking of bidding on the coozie and taking it hunting.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening my fellow woodyites..


Good evening Kim!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wait til you see what all I'm bringing!!!



I've got a tent..........AND 300 sq ft. of canopy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgonnit, between here and Facebook tonight I'm startin to feel like a pinata...



If I bust yo head open what will fall out???? Nuffin???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgonnit, between here and Facebook tonight I'm startin to feel like a pinata...


I haven't even been over there yet!!..........Anything I need to look for??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> I was thinking of bidding on the coozie and taking it hunting.


 
It'll be the first time you ever wore latex gloves hunting, before you cleaned a deer...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

Evenin' RM!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a tent..........AND 300 sq ft. of canopy



Yep.... A 10x14 tent and three 10x10 canopies myself... Barrel grill, wood, propane burners, ummmmm.... Outdoor carpet, 4 coolers, 4 or 5 huge storage bins full of gear, etc...  basically a rolling hotel/kitchen


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep.... A 10x14 tent and three 10x10 canopies myself... Barrel grill, wood, propane burners, ummmmm.... Outdoor carpet, 4 coolers, 4 or 5 huge storage bins full of gear, etc...  basically a rolling hotel/kitchen



Whewwwwww.....I was beginning to get worried about rollin' up with enough stuff for a week or two....nevermind


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwwwww.....I was beginning to get worried about rollin' up with enough stuff for a week or two....nevermind



I'm just glad "they" will have someone else to chastise for a change!  Thanks for taking some of the heat off me, buddy!


----------



## Otis (Sep 29, 2010)

I just got home from being gone 2 weeks and found out....2 strippers just moved in next door! and they are hawt hawt HAWT!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 29, 2010)

Self! said:


> I just got home from being gone 2 weeks and found out....2 strippers just moved in next door! and they are hawt hawt HAWT!


If I wear a bama hat/shirt can i come visit you???? Please....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Self! said:


> I just got home from being gone 2 weeks and found out....2 strippers just moved in next door! and they are hawt hawt HAWT!


 
Figures you would be the one to get excited over a couple of Chippendale's dancers...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If I wear a bama hat/shirt can i come visit you???? Please....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Figures you would be the one to get excited over a couple of Chippendale's dancers...



Ummmmmm..... Cancel that, Pauline.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm just glad "they" will have someone else to chastise for a change!  Thanks for taking some of the heat off me, buddy!







Self! said:


> I just got home from being gone 2 weeks and found out....2 strippers just moved in next door! and they are hawt hawt HAWT!



 Any pics


----------



## Otis (Sep 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If I wear a bama hat/shirt can i come visit you???? Please....


 


Not a chance feller. You dribble to much sauce on yourself.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Figures you would be the one to get excited over a couple of Chippendale's dancers...


 


You wish feller. I gotz strippers living next door! I gotz to getz to know them now. 






BBQBOSS said:


> Ummmmmm..... Cancel that, Pauline.


 


hhhhmmmm......maybe I can get Quack to dance for you this weekend?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Kim. I saw where Coozie has been kidnapped and put up for sale on Ebay. I heard that if he doesn't sell then a ransom will be asked or he will pay the ultimate price.



I seemed to have heard something along those lines too.  But I just brushed it off as a bunch of scuddle budd.  You know how folks tend to get Blown away with gossip...


----------



## Otis (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Any pics


 


Not yet, they were going to work ( only 8 here ). Give me time to work on this. Texico just became livable!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Kim!!



Howdy Mitch.  Ya'll doing good down your way??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I seemed to have heard something along those lines too. But I just brushed it off as a bunch of scuddle budd. You know how folks tend to get Blown away with gossip...


 
Well, I've heard those Asian Mafia types don't play around...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' RM!!!



Evening Jeff.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I've heard those Asian Mafia types don't play around...



Nope.  Never know what the likes of them folks can and will do if'n ya cross them.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 29, 2010)

Alright folks, Need to cut on out of here.  Ya'll have a good one and I'll catch ya on the news, ahh  I mean later...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Mitch.  Ya'll doing good down your way??


Doing Good Kim!!.......Been making the final preparations for FPG!!.............Put the order in today for the Porta-Johns.............Gonna talk to the Seafood guy about the Oysters tomorrow!!




Dangit I can't wait!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright folks, Need to cut on out of here.  Ya'll have a good one and I'll catch ya on the news, ahh  I mean later...



Take it easy RM...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing Good Kim!!.......Been making the final preparations for FPG!!.............Put the order in today for the Porta-Johns.............Gonna talk to the Seafood guy about the Oysters tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does anyone want a cocktail sauce for them Oysters....I make a purty decent one???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Does anyone want a cocktail sauce for them Oysters....I make a purty decent one???



Yes!
I'll go buy a jar of horseradish and saltine crackers tomorrow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Does anyone want a cocktail sauce for them Oysters....I make a purty decent one???


Whatever you want to have with them bring it!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Yes!
> I'll go buy a jar of horseradish and saltine crackers tomorrow!


Unless you think we need more than one bushel let me know!!...........That is all we have had for the last few gatherings, and we have thrown away a few each time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes!
> I'll go buy a jar of horseradish and saltine crackers tomorrow!



Gotcha....I'll bring the Ketchup, Wistershire Lemon, Tobasco(if that's ok), Salt and pepper.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whatever you want to have with them bring it!!!
> 
> Unless you think we need more than one bushel let me know!!...........That is all we have had for the last few gatherings, and we have thrown away a few each time!!



How many do y'all eat....I can usually eat a couple a dozen


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 29, 2010)

Pretty slow in the sports forum tonight... 

What's going on in here???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha....I'll bring the Ketchup, Wistershire Lemon, Tobasco(if that's ok), Salt and pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> How many do y'all eat....I can usually eat a couple a dozen


I don't usually eat too many of them!!........Just like to see folks enjoy what I bring!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Pretty slow in the sports forum tonight...
> 
> What's going on in here???


Whasup Perry!!..........How was things in Cocktail Cove this summer??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha....I'll bring the Ketchup, Wistershire Lemon, Tobasco(if that's ok), Salt and pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> How many do y'all eat....I can usually eat a couple a dozen


Same here. The problem is that there is SO much food being nibbled on all day and night that you just don't have room for as many oysters as you would think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't usually eat too many of them!!........Just like to see folks enjoy what I bring!!


 
Plus, there will only be 2 port-a-jons...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus, there will only be 2 port-a-jons...





Good night folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

MORNEN

 ITS THURSDAY YALL ​

happy day to the potlikkers, knuckle draggers, general idjits n specially the ladies ​


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

Who hid the coffee


Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2010)

coffee someone say the magic word?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 30, 2010)

Flyin in below the radar this morning.

GOOOOOOD MOrnniinng Woody's.....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee someone say the magic word?





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Flyin in below the radar this morning.
> 
> GOOOOOOD MOrnniinng Woody's.....



Morning.....Yup,someone hid it from me,but I found it and they will pay


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

Mornen Tiny

Is it jus me or is thisun movin at Mach2











Mach2 weeks


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good morning/evening......HOWDY!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

mornen benji, nice sig line


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

yup mach2


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Tiny
> 
> Is it jus me or is thisun movin at Mach2
> 
> ...



morning....It is cause hunting season is in,wait until FPG weekend this place is really dead


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 30, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2010)

Mornin` Pirate.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Pirate.



Hey Nic!  How ya feeling?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Pirate.



Morning to the both of ya.....How ya feeling Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Nic!  How ya feeling?





jmfauver said:


> Morning to the both of ya.....How ya feeling Nic?





Knee is hurtin` this mornin`, more so than yesterday, for some reason. Other than that, I`m fine. Thanks for askin`.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mornin yall. The weekend is gettin closer.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Knee is hurtin` this mornin`, more so than yesterday, for some reason. Other than that, I`m fine. Thanks for askin`.



If we didn't ask,you might think we didn't like ya....but we do and a lot of us are praying you heal up quick...



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin yall. The weekend is gettin closer.



morning....Yes it is,I got the rods ready last night,gotta get the bait made tonight and get ready for Sat. Morning ( and only 3 more work days until I am off for FPG)...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning....It is cause hunting season is in,wait until FPG weekend this place is really dead



rekon that mus be it



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!







Nicodemus said:


> Knee is hurtin` this mornin`, more so than yesterday, for some reason. Other than that, I`m fine. Thanks for askin`.



jus drink a lil swamp water n it'll quit hurtin so


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2010)

Mornin' driveby...Have a great day folks!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon that mus be it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good excuse don't it.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' driveby...Have a great day folks!!!!



morn JeffC ya got-r-did ya hear


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sounds like a good excuse don't it.....



don need no scuse fer drankin swamp water


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

I seed ya down there Self, course I b hidin 

hows d coffee yer way this fine day


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 30, 2010)

One month til Halloween!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> One month til Halloween!



 

MOrnin Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MOrnin Folks!


 
Mernin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,again!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

good morning, peeps!
I think this will be a Church's Chicken kinda day!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  

Payday is here.......and I'm left with no money.   Tires for a truck are dang expensive!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,again!!


 Hewwooo darlin'!  



rhbama3 said:


> good morning, peeps!
> I think this will be a Church's Chicken kinda day!


We have a Church's over here too now!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.
> 
> Payday is here.......and I'm left with no money.   Tires for a truck are dang expensive!!!


 Story of my life, sweetie!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2010)

Morning Keebs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hewwooo darlin'!


 
Mernin pretty eyes, am I gonna see you in a few days?

Oh, and when Church's or Popeye's move's in up this way, it's time to move out...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Morning Keebs


Hiya Perry! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin pretty eyes, am I gonna see you in a few days?
> 
> Oh, and when Church's or Popeye's move's in up this way, it's time to move out...



 Why yes, yes you are................. 
I'll take Carter's over Church's OR Popeye's any day!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

mach2 I tolt ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

dadblastid rain 

but the temps are nice


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> dadblastid rain
> 
> but the temps are nice



yep it still drizzlin here

and it is nice wid the cooler wether 

on a side note that is a pretty fine lookin bird in yo avy


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it time to go home yet?.......why yes yes it is


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> dadblastid rain
> 
> but the temps are nice


overcast and cool...............  Niiiiice!! 
oh, white acre'er pea's wiff relish & my from scratch deer meat goulash....... with rice & pear relish, Hogtrap would be in heaven! 



jmfauver said:


> Is it time to go home yet?.......why yes yes it is


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Is it time to go home yet?.......why yes yes it is



lucky you  I jus fixina head out ta werk


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 30, 2010)

HEY QUACK!!!!!


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572844


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> HEY QUACK!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572844


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it my day OFF yet?!
​

How's the Grouch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Is it my day OFF yet?!​


 
I give up!! Is it??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Is it my day OFF yet?!​
> 
> 
> How's the Grouch?



Sure...take the day off.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I give up!! Is it??





Sterlo58 said:


> Sure...take the day off.



I HATE retail schedules!!!! 

It's bad enough we only get our schedules for the week we're working, and not even a week in advance to make plans. But to change someone's schedule the day before without even consulting with them, especially when they have already made plans...Belle has a BIG problem with that!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 30, 2010)

heyyyyylllllllooooooo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I HATE retail schedules!!!!
> 
> It's bad enough we only get our schedules for the week we're working, and not even a week in advance to make plans. But to change someone's schedule the day before without even consulting with them, especially when they have already made plans...Belle has a BIG problem with that!!!!!!


 
You are aware that it is easier to find other employment while employed than it is to start from nothing, right? You have options.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>






GeorgiaBelle said:


> I HATE retail schedules!!!!
> 
> It's bad enough we only get our schedules for the week we're working, and not even a week in advance to make plans. But to change someone's schedule the day before without even consulting with them, especially when they have already made plans...Belle has a BIG problem with that!!!!!!


 'zactly why I don't like retail too! 



Seth carter said:


> heyyyyylllllllooooooo



 how many test's have you passed so far??


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> overcast and cool...............  Niiiiice!!
> oh, white acre'er pea's wiff relish & my from scratch deer meat goulash....... with rice & pear relish, Hogtrap would be in heaven!







Hankus said:


> lucky you  I jus fixina head out ta werk




Yeah but that 3am wakeup for me is the killer ( unless I am going fishing)


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I HATE retail schedules!!!!
> 
> It's bad enough we only get our schedules for the week we're working, and not even a week in advance to make plans. But to change someone's schedule the day before without even consulting with them, especially when they have already made plans...Belle has a BIG problem with that!!!!!!



I hear ya!  at least our schedules are for 2 weeks.  And everyone I work with a good about switching if need be....even crackhead.....



Keebs said:


> 'zactly why I don't like retail too!
> 
> 
> 
> how many test's have you passed so far??



Hey sista!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are aware that it is easier to find other employment while employed than it is to start from nothing, right? You have options.



You are aware that I live in Albany, The Land of No Jobs, correct?



Keebs said:


> 'zactly why I don't like retail too!
> 
> 
> 
> how many test's have you passed so far??



Bossman and I are fixin to have a talk when he gets in.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey sista!


 LOVE the avatar............. gotta go find me a new one for October too............... 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> You are aware that I live in Albany, The Land of No Jobs, correct?
> 
> Bossman and I are fixin to have a talk when he gets in.



 Git'em Lil'red!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> LOVE the avatar............. gotta go find me a new one for October too...............
> 
> 
> 
> Git'em Lil'red!!!



Thanks for the vote of confidence!  Now I have 10 minutes to calm myself down so I don't get myself fired. He's gonna be t'd off either way, so there's no need to add to it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2010)

Who's the idjit that put my cooz up for bid on Ebay??


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's the idjit that put my cooz up for bid on Ebay??



Pookie did it.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's the idjit that put my cooz up for bid on Ebay??



I dunno, but i'll bid on it fer ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You are aware that I live in Albany, The Land of No Jobs, correct?
> 
> .


 
Drive a little. No one around Atlanta has a job that they don't have to drive 45 min or an hour too!

http://albany.georgia.jobs.topusajo...aL5I2-E7RI94&sdo=americus.jobs.topusajobs.com&



http://americus.jobs.topusajobs.com...42-794&sdo=albany.georgia.jobs.topusajobs.com&



http://moultrie.jobs.topusajobs.com...92-794&sdo=albany.georgia.jobs.topusajobs.com&



http://tifton.jobs.topusajobs.com/?...1Y0fNB37-794&sdo=moultrie.jobs.topusajobs.com&


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's the idjit that put my cooz up for bid on Ebay??



I don't know...What is the bid up to now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Pookie did it.



My Pookie would never do that!!

Glad to see ya again!!

Our deepest sympathy for you and family.





jsullivan03 said:


> I dunno, but i'll bid on it fer ya!



My wife banned me from Ebay when I bought the "air" guitar!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't know...What is the bid up to now?



$1.25, or Pizza Hut coupons.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife banned me from Ebay when I bought the "air" guitar!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't know...What is the bid up to now?



Up to $11.50 now.  Heck, you could get a brand new one for close to that.  One that you wouldn't have to sterilize and one without that stupid GT on the side of it.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Up to $11.50 now.  Heck, you could get a brand new one for close to that.  One that you wouldn't have to sterilize and one without that stupid GT on the side of it.



Maybe so but can you get one that has traveled the world like this one....I think I still got some money available on EBAY maybe I should bid,then I can take him fishing!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!  Now I have 10 minutes to calm myself down so I don't get myself fired. He's gonna be t'd off either way, so there's no need to add to it.



 how'd it turn out for ya??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Pookie did it.



Hey Bubbettesista, how ya doin?


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Pookie would never do that!!
> 
> Glad to see ya again!!
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm gradually getting back into the swing of things. An air guitar? I would ban you from anything that requires payment. Heck, I would probably take away your credit card.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Bubbettesista, how ya doin?



I'm hangin' in there. Tryin' to get some work done, but mainly sleepin'.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm hangin' in there. Tryin' to get some work done, but mainly sleepin'.



I can't believe you've come up for air already, you're doing good!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2010)

Need to go pick up my paycheck, take my truck by the body shop for estimate (wife dented it and then denied it), beer store then eventually back home. . .


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe you've come up for air already, you're doing good!!



I just really need to get life back to normal as much as possible. And work is a diversion so that I don't dwell on things I can't change. I still have mini melt-downs and probably will for a while.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Need to go pick up my paycheck, take my truck by the body shop for estimate (wife dented it and then denied it), beer store then eventually back home. . .



Are you sure you didn't do it after finding that Coozie is on eBay?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Are you sure you didn't do it after finding that Coozie is on eBay?



I'm POSITIVE it wasn't me, she's dinged every vehicle we've ever owned and totalled out 2 !!

If you ever wanna know how hard a air bag can hit ask Dawn!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Need to go pick up my paycheck, take my truck by the body shop for estimate (wife dented it and then denied it), beer store then eventually back home. . .



She probably did it with that Air Guitar you bought!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> She probably did it with that Air Guitar you bought!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> She probably did it with that Air Guitar you bought!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's the idjit that put my cooz up for bid on Ebay??



i did it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I just really need to get life back to normal as much as possible. And work is a diversion so that I don't dwell on things I can't change. I still have mini melt-downs and probably will for a while.


I know what ya mean, just don't push it too hard, the mini melts will get less & less, I promise!!



Bubbette said:


> Are you sure you didn't do it after finding that Coozie is on eBay?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 30, 2010)

Either wonder just how high the bidding will go on that coozie thing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Either wonder just how high the bidding will go on that coozie thing?


 
How high can it go? I mean really, how many people collect Pizza Hut coupons?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Either wonder just how high the bidding will go on that coozie thing?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How high can it go? I mean really, how many people collect Pizza Hut coupons?



I got me a stack of coupons and am waiting for the right time to make the ultimate bid for coozie.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 30, 2010)

Them cupons is a good thing, but it looks like a cash war starting to build there..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Them cupons is a good thing, but it looks like a cash war starting to build there..



No kidding!
I figured my maximum bid of 14 cents would have at least carried till the last day. It's up to $15.50!


----------



## trentb (Sep 30, 2010)

Haaaaaayyyyyyyy...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 30, 2010)

Ha! 


Threw all of you under the bus at once!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ha!
> 
> 
> Threw all of you under the bus at once!



What did you do this time Kool-aid drinker?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ha!
> 
> 
> Threw all of you under the bus at once!




 I saw that, we already get a bum rap as it is!!  We DON'T need your help!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2010)

Don`t look now, Keebs. You`re surrounded by 3 Mods, and you can`t see none of em...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What did you do this time Kool-aid drinker?


It caprisuns,  they have 10% real juice



Keebs said:


> I saw that, we already get a bum rap as it is!!  We DON'T need your help!!!




I helped you get the bum wrap also


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t look now, Keebs. You`re surrounded by 3 Mods, and you can`t see none of em...


 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> It caprisuns, they have 10% real juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh just great, we are surrounded by an Aussie jacked up on sugar water, a grouch floating on pain meds and an invisible spook (aka ninja mod)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh just great, we are surrounded by an Aussie jacked up on sugar water, a grouch floating on pain meds and an invisible spook (aka ninja mod)


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2010)

Evenin' Folks!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Howdy, Jeff!
Just watching the foobaw game and browning some burger meat for taco's.
Kinda dreading getting all my camping stuff together this weekend. The trailer is gonna be full!


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2010)

ugh i wish i could do both, FPG and the hunt..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Jeff!
> Just watching the foobaw game and browning some burger meat for taco's.
> Kinda dreading getting all my camping stuff together this weekend. The trailer is gonna be full!



Almost forgot it was Thursday....I better change the channel.

I've got a good start on it, but I only have next Thursday to finish and load everything, after a lonnnnng drive home on Wednesday from Topeka.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

slip said:


> ugh i wish i could do both, FPG and the hunt..


 
Plus we'll be coming off of a new moon, so the deer are liable to be moving almost any time all day long..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2010)

slip said:


> ugh i wish i could do both, FPG and the hunt..



Yep....hate it you won't be there, slip. Glad you got drawn for the Hunt though.


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 30, 2010)

YUMMY IM HUNGRY

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/eb1_1285878163"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/eb1_1285878163" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus we'll be coming off of a new moon, so the deer are liable to be moving almost any time all day long..



What about at night? Do i still need to bring my spotlights or not?


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 30, 2010)

Howdy everyone!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 30, 2010)

hey drivlers im home


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus we'll be coming off of a new moon, so the deer are liable to be moving almost any time all day long..


nah, the *only* time deer move when im around is 15 mins before and after legal shooting hours.




Jeff C. said:


> Yep....hate it you won't be there, slip. Glad you got drawn for the Hunt though.


yeah i think this is my best chance for the year.


rhbama3 said:


> What about at night? Do i still need to bring my spotlights or not?



ill have mine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What about at night? Do i still need to bring my spotlights or not?


 
Heck yeah, it's gonna be darker than the million man march at night.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


>


Oh, you got caramel corn? No fair!!  


deerehauler said:


>



Heeeeeeeeey DJ  ... hows lil man doin?


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, you got caramel corn? No fair!!
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeeeey DJ  ... hows lil man doin?



Much better thanks hes back to his wide open self now!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 30, 2010)

gotta run for a bit


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Much better thanks hes back to his wide open self now!



glad to hear it!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah, it's gonna be darker than the million man march at night.



Indont care who ya are, that's funny right thar!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah, it's gonna be darker than the million man march at night.





BBQBOSS said:


> Indont care who ya are, that's funny right thar!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 30, 2010)

G'mornin y'all

It's Friday...Saturday Eve. is our 25th high school reunion.We have a lodge rented up on Lake Allatoona i.e.-rednecks partying way back in the woods


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



 yep I know its too late  but the avy made me 



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin y'all
> 
> It's Friday...Saturday Eve. is our 25th high school reunion.We have a lodge rented up on Lake Allatoona i.e.-rednecks partying way back in the woods


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin y'all
> 
> It's Friday...Saturday Eve. is our 25th high school reunion.We have a lodge rented up on Lake Allatoona i.e.-rednecks partying way back in the woods


 
Take lots of pics...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take lots of pics...



yep, you'll prishate em later


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take lots of pics...





Hankus said:


> yep, you'll prishate em later



Going to do just that,we have this place for 24 hours,so I'll probably be staying the night,sleeping in my locked truck.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 30, 2010)

We have some celebrities among us!!

 <object id="flashObj" width="486" height="412" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="omnitureAccountID=gntbcstwmaz,gntbcstglobal&pageContentCategory=video&pageContentSubcategory=immersive&marketName=Macon, GA:13wmaz&revSciSeg=J06575_10254|J06575_10395|D08734_70065|D08734_70115|D08734_70620|D08734_70105|D08734_70010|D08734_70041|J06575_10541|D08734_70623|J06575_50646|J06575_50439&revSciZip=&revSciAge=&revSciGender=&division=Broadcast&SSTSCode=video.13wmaz.com/&videoId=621850612001&playerID=34757277001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAAB_xxVak%2E,K3e9TjBNSX947HCz-k7IdHf_1wF7vHmk&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="omnitureAccountID=gntbcstwmaz,gntbcstglobal&pageContentCategory=video&pageContentSubcategory=immersive&marketName=Macon, GA:13wmaz&revSciSeg=J06575_10254|J06575_10395|D08734_70065|D08734_70115|D08734_70620|D08734_70105|D08734_70010|D08734_70041|J06575_10541|D08734_70623|J06575_50646|J06575_50439&revSciZip=&revSciAge=&revSciGender=&division=Broadcast&SSTSCode=video.13wmaz.com/&videoId=621850612001&playerID=34757277001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAAB_xxVak%2E,K3e9TjBNSX947HCz-k7IdHf_1wF7vHmk&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Going to do just that,we have this place for 24 hours,so I'll probably be staying the night,sleeping in my locked truck.



aint nuttin wrong wid truck sleepin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have some celebrities among us!!
> 
> 
> <OBJECT id=flashObj class=inlineimg title="Big Grin" border=0 alt="" classid="clsid
> ...


</P> 
What is that, a picture of a blizzard?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> </P>
> What is that, a picture of a blizzard?



I thought it was jus me


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> </P>
> What is that, a picture of a blizzard?



I thought it was a Penn State whiteout?

I'll be glad when FPG is over. I've sat here 2 hours looking at different types of campers on Ebay. I love the pop-ups with A/C but worry about powering stuff and the fabric holding up. I love the travel trailers but the idea of pulling that much weight for long distances scares me. So does the price!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought it was a Penn State whiteout?
> 
> I'll be glad when FPG is over. I've sat here 2 hours looking at different types of campers on Ebay. I love the pop-ups with A/C but worry about powering stuff and the fabric holding up. I love the travel trailers but the idea of pulling that much weight for long distances scares me. So does the price!



Get an RV


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought it was a Penn State whiteout?
> 
> I'll be glad when FPG is over. I've sat here 2 hours looking at different types of campers on Ebay. I love the pop-ups with A/C but worry about powering stuff and the fabric holding up. I love the travel trailers but the idea of pulling that much weight for long distances scares me. So does the price!


 
Get a good used pop-up. It'll serve you well and you don't even know you are towing it, plus when you are ready to upgrade you can dang near get your money back out of it when you sell it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Get an RV



You are NOT helping.... 
If i can just get thru the weekend, the craving will pass. 
But there are times when a tent JUST won't do.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> </P>
> What is that, a picture of a blizzard?





Hankus said:


> I thought it was jus me


It takes a few seconds to load..........Just a white block till it completely loads


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It takes a few seconds to load..........Just a white block till it completely loads


 
Ok, I get it, you wanna see how long we'll stare at the white block...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It takes a few seconds to load..........Just a white block till it completely loads



ain't happening, Bro. Doesn't look like the text for embedding is right.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2010)

Idgits 

I'm going back to the sports forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have some celebrities among us!!
> 
> <object id="flashObj" width="486" height="412" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="omnitureAccountID=gntbcstwmaz,gntbcstglobal&pageContentCategory=video&pageContentSubcategory=immersive&marketName=Macon, GA:13wmaz&revSciSeg=J06575_10254|J06575_10395|D08734_70065|D08734_70115|D08734_70620|D08734_70105|D08734_70010|D08734_70041|J06575_10541|D08734_70623|J06575_50646|J06575_50439&revSciZip=&revSciAge=&revSciGender=&division=Broadcast&SSTSCode=video.13wmaz.com/&videoId=621850612001&playerID=34757277001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAAB_xxVak%2E,K3e9TjBNSX947HCz-k7IdHf_1wF7vHmk&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="omnitureAccountID=gntbcstwmaz,gntbcstglobal&pageContentCategory=video&pageContentSubcategory=immersive&marketName=Macon, GA:13wmaz&revSciSeg=J06575_10254|J06575_10395|D08734_70065|D08734_70115|D08734_70620|D08734_70105|D08734_70010|D08734_70041|J06575_10541|D08734_70623|J06575_50646|J06575_50439&revSciZip=&revSciAge=&revSciGender=&division=Broadcast&SSTSCode=video.13wmaz.com/&videoId=621850612001&playerID=34757277001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAAB_xxVak%2E,K3e9TjBNSX947HCz-k7IdHf_1wF7vHmk&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>




 Shoot yeah!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get a good used pop-up. It'll serve you well and you don't even know you are towing it, plus when you are ready to upgrade you can dang near get your money back out of it when you sell it.





rhbama3 said:


> You are NOT helping....
> If i can just get thru the weekend, the craving will pass.
> But there are times when a tent JUST won't do.



Yep....to both. I used to have one yrs. ago, they are great!!!

I'm wanting one purty bad myself....got a line on one, just need to check it out....AND convince the wife we need it


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....to both. I used to have one yrs. ago, they are great!!!
> 
> I'm wanting one purty bad myself....got a line on one, just need to check it out....AND convince the wife we need it



NO!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, I get it, you wanna see how long we'll stare at the white block...





rhbama3 said:


> ain't happening, Bro. Doesn't look like the text for embedding is right.


The channel 13 website that this came from is incredibly slow!!



Jeff C. said:


> Shoot yeah!!!


Looks like it worked for Jeff!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> NO!!!



You can't speak for another man's wife! If he tells her he needs it, he needs it! 








can i get one? pretty please?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You can't speak for another man's wife! If he tells her he needs it, he needs it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Robert??  There is a real nice lookin' one you'll go right by on the way to FPG.  I've had my eye on it for a couple weeks now but I haven't stopped in to see how much they're asking.  It's been set up for the last week in all this rain so if it was ever gonna leak you'd know it now.  




(bring the check book!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> NO!!!



  



rhbama3 said:


> You can't speak for another man's wife! If he tells her he needs it, he needs it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Robert??  There is a real nice lookin' one you'll go right by on the way to FPG.  I've had my eye on it for a couple weeks now but I haven't stopped in to see how much they're asking.  It's been set up for the last week in all this rain so if it was ever gonna leak you'd know it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't wait to introduce you two to my wife Teri....nuttin like good allies



RUTTNBUCK said:


> The channel 13 website that this came from is incredibly slow!!
> 
> Looks like it worked for Jeff!!



Worked first time


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

morning folks!!!!!!!!!! Just think in 7 days I will be loading the last of the stuff into the truck and getting ready to roll out....Well at least sometime after 10am so Quack can get some shuteye!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2010)

'Tis Friday.  

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Benji314 (Oct 1, 2010)

Howdy folks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks!!!!!!!!!! Just think in 7 days I will be loading the last of the stuff into the truck and getting ready to roll out....Well at least sometime after 10am so Quack can get some shuteye!!!



Yep,I'll be at quack's door at 10"c'mon quack,getupgetupgetupgetup


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'Tis Friday.
> 
> Coffee anyone?





Benji314 said:


> Howdy folks



G'mawnin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mornin 

It's Friday and I'm goin to the woods tomorrow.


----------



## Benji314 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am sooo ready for this night to be over with. Only got one more night to work then I am headed to the woods.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2010)

mornin' all

go get 'em benji

jeff, any day you are vertical is a good day.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep,I'll be at quack's door at 10"c'mon quack,getupgetupgetupgetup





Benji314 said:


> Howdy folks





gobbleinwoods said:


> 'Tis Friday.
> 
> Coffee anyone?



I got mine almost gone....then it is time to fix 2 servers



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin
> 
> It's Friday and I'm goin to the woods tomorrow.





gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' all
> 
> go get 'em benji
> 
> jeff, any day you are vertical is a good day.



Morning all....Jeff, I am going to get there around noon or 1 as they asked...I guess I will do some fishing in the morning instead of leaving early....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Morning folks.   

Lets all say a prayer:

Dear Lord, please give me the strength to not slap an idiot today ...Amen.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks!!!!!!!!!! Just think in 7 days I will be loading the last of the stuff into the truck and getting ready to roll out....Well at least sometime after 10am so Quack can get some shuteye!!!



i done tolt him i was gonna come jump in the bed wif him at about 9 oclock...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Lets all say a prayer:
> 
> Dear Lord, please give me the strength to not slap an idiot today ...Amen.



AMEN

and Mornen to the green lites n lurkers alike

its  friday  friday


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Lets all say a prayer:
> 
> Dear Lord, please give me the strength to not slap an idiot today ...Amen.



I hope it works.......

Overheard Crackhead making a drug deal yesterday.....



Hankus said:


> AMEN
> 
> and Mornen to the green lites n lurkers alike
> 
> its  friday  friday



And it's not just any Friday......it's _Frisky Friday_!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hope it works.......
> 
> Overheard Crackhead making a drug deal yesterday.....
> 
> ...



Oh yeah?!?!?!   see if she can hook me up.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh yeah?!?!?!   see if she can hook me up.



You like "Roxies"?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i done tolt him i was gonna come jump in the bed wif him at about 9 oclock...



Thanks now you owe me a new keyboard!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i done tolt him i was gonna come jump in the bed wif him at about 9 oclock...



What time ya want to meet up


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> AMEN
> 
> and Mornen to the green lites n lurkers alike
> 
> its  friday  friday





OutFishHim said:


> I hope it works.......
> 
> Overheard Crackhead making a drug deal yesterday.....
> 
> ...



Morning OFH and Hankus..........


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What time ya want to meet up



Now ya owe me a keyboard and a new monitor!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You like "Roxies"?



yep, good ol Roxicet!  Thats the good stuff...errrrr.... so ive heard.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You like "Roxies"?



Hey Heather  I once knew a girl named Roxie. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Lets all say a prayer:
> 
> Dear Lord, please give me the strength to not slap an idiot today ...Amen.



AMEN BROTHER MATT


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What time ya want to meet up



I'd say take pictures, but I don't think I wanna see that.....



jmfauver said:


> Morning OFH and Hankus..........



Morning Mike!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Heather  I once knew a girl named Roxie.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN BROTHER MATT



Mornin Mr. Sterlo! 

Was she addictive like a drug??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'd say take pictures, but I don't think I wanna see that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Mike!



yep, just envision me, jeff and quack playing nekkid twista in his bed..... and then Dawn walks in!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Mr. Sterlo!
> 
> Was she addictive like a drug??



Nope...she did not fit the description "foxie Roxie"


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep, good ol Roxicet!  Thats the good stuff...errrrr.... so ive heard.



Some sort of oxycotin....



And it is not the good stuff if you see what it has done to her life...



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Heather  I once knew a girl named Roxie.



Hello Neal or Neil, but not Kneel...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Some sort of oxycotin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I worked for a guy that ruined his life takin Oxy and snortin cocaine. What a waste.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep, just envision me, jeff and quack playing nekkid twista in his bed..... and then Dawn walks in!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'd say take pictures, but I don't think I wanna see that.....



You need to be there and run the camera


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Some sort of oxycotin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i know all about that stuff.  My pops took it regularly along with stronger stuff for pain when he had cancer, before he passed.

I've also seen first hand what it can do to a family, when it gets in the wrong hands.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You need to be there and run the camera



Shoot no!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Shoot no!



Temptation would be too much for ya huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Some sort of oxycotin....
> 
> 
> 
> And it is not the good stuff if you see what it has done to her life...


 

Mornin Hot Shot..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hope it works.......
> 
> Overheard Crackhead making a drug deal yesterday.....
> 
> ...



Frisky huh  



jmfauver said:


> Morning OFH and Hankus..........



Hey Tiny



Jeff Raines said:


> Temptation would be too much for ya huh?



Dunno tease her she may bited ya wid them new teeth she sportin


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dunno tease her she may bited ya wid them new teeth she sportin



Them old teeth she had left a mark too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have some celebrities among us!!
> 
> <object id="flashObj" classid="clsid<img src=" http:="" 74.55.204.178="" images="" smilies="" biggrin.gif="" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg" border="0" height="412" width="486">27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0">
> 
> ...




Alright!!!  Great job Tomisista & I saw Wander & 'Beccababe too!!! 

Mornin Ya'll it's FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

I've gotta clean my deck....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 1, 2010)

Morning folks.  Yall enjoy ya Friday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2010)

I hope you are just messin' with me, Keebolicious. Rutt's video ain't nothing but a white box for me.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks now you owe me a new keyboard!



 At least it's not a chocolate martini. 

Well, off to get this toenail fixed. It's been hurtin' for a while but wasn't willin' to leave mama to get it cared for. See ya later alligators.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've gotta clean my deck....


Need help???  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Yall enjoy ya Friday.


Hiya Kim!



rhbama3 said:


> I hope you are just messin' with me, Keebolicious. Rutt's video ain't nothing but a white box for me.


I'm not, it's for real, Tomi, Becca & Wander!! 



Bubbette said:


> At least it's not a chocolate martini.
> 
> Well, off to get this toenail fixed. It's been hurtin' for a while but wasn't willin' to leave mama to get it cared for. See ya later alligators.


 Later sista!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Need help???


 
Maybe, I'll be using clorox and a pressure washer.






It's a big deck..


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe, I'll be using clorox and a pressure washer.
> 
> It's a big deck..


You don't mind stranger's on your deck?? 



bigox911 said:


>


 Heeyyyyy Leeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You don't mind stranger's on your deck??


 
I am kind of particular about that.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am kind of particular about that.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You don't mind stranger's on your deck??
> 
> 
> Heeyyyyy Leeeeeee!!!!!!!!



Howdy Keeebs


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have some celebrities among us!!
> 
> <object id="flashObj" width="486" height="412" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="omnitureAccountID=gntbcstwmaz,gntbcstglobal&pageContentCategory=video&pageContentSubcategory=immersive&marketName=Macon, GA:13wmaz&revSciSeg=J06575_10254|J06575_10395|D08734_70065|D08734_70115|D08734_70620|D08734_70105|D08734_70010|D08734_70041|J06575_10541|D08734_70623|J06575_50646|J06575_50439&revSciZip=&revSciAge=&revSciGender=&division=Broadcast&SSTSCode=video.13wmaz.com/&videoId=621850612001&playerID=34757277001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAAB_xxVak%2E,K3e9TjBNSX947HCz-k7IdHf_1wF7vHmk&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="omnitureAccountID=gntbcstwmaz,gntbcstglobal&pageContentCategory=video&pageContentSubcategory=immersive&marketName=Macon, GA:13wmaz&revSciSeg=J06575_10254|J06575_10395|D08734_70065|D08734_70115|D08734_70620|D08734_70105|D08734_70010|D08734_70041|J06575_10541|D08734_70623|J06575_50646|J06575_50439&revSciZip=&revSciAge=&revSciGender=&division=Broadcast&SSTSCode=video.13wmaz.com/&videoId=621850612001&playerID=34757277001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAAB_xxVak%2E,K3e9TjBNSX947HCz-k7IdHf_1wF7vHmk&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>



That's awesome...Muddy's pig made it on there too


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> At least it's not a chocolate martini.
> 
> Well, off to get this toenail fixed. It's been hurtin' for a while but wasn't willin' to leave mama to get it cared for. See ya later alligators.



If it was at least it would smell better the the coffee......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



Need clays.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Howdy bigox


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you are just messin' with me, Keebolicious. Rutt's video ain't nothing but a white box for me.


Apparently some can see the embeded video, and some can not........I could see it at home, but not here at work!!..........Here is a link to the video for those that can not see the embed


http://www.13wmaz.com/video/default...Oct. 16 /49906860001/50317413001/621850612001


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

Much better, it loaded right away at the news site. Yay WOW's...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Apparently some can see the embeded video, and some can not........I could see it at home, but not here at work!!..........Here is a link to the video for those that can not see the embed



now ya see what I meant last night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

High!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Howdy!!! Where Keebs is???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!


Hai!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy!!! Where Keebs is???


Here I iz!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hai!!
> 
> 
> Here I iz!





Keebs!! That avatar is skeerin` chilluns!!!  




I like it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs!! That avatar is skeerin` chilluns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thankya.................... you need deck work done this weekend???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Idjits!!  Bid is up to $76 on Cooz!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thankya.................... you need deck work done this weekend???





Huh?? Deck work?? 


I do need some dock work done, down at the cabin. Major dock work!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjits!!  Bid is up to $76 on Cooz!!


You gonna buy it back or are we taking up a donation?? 



Nicodemus said:


> Huh?? Deck work??
> 
> 
> I do need some dock work done, down at the cabin. Major dock work!!


 you haven't checked your email, huh?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

werk sux


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> werk sux



Don't complain, least ya got one!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You gonna buy it back or are we taking up a donation??
> 
> 
> you haven't checked your email, huh?



Donations!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> werk sux



Yep that's why I'm at taco Mac having an ice cold brew.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't complain, least ya got one!!



thanks fer d love there keebs 



BBQBOSS said:


> Yep that's why I'm at taco Mac having an ice cold brew.



caint ya keep from stompin a man when hes down 



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday!



Hiya Trapdaddy


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep that's why I'm at taco Mac having an ice cold brew.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



I second that


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Donations!!






hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday!







Hankus said:


> thanks fer d love there keebs


That was just your dose of reality doofus, you know I 's ya, but this board alone has good folks hunting jobs, those of us WITH jobs need to remember that when we *think* we have it bad..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Donations!!



Give me an address I will give you a dollars.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks fer d love there keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bocephus in da house. 



Keebs said:


> That was just your dose of reality doofus, you know I 's ya, but this board alone has good folks hunting jobs, those of us WITH jobs need to remember that when we *think* we have it bad..............


 Hi ya Keebs. Fine day today. Have a little mo wood ta split than off to work and Saturday too. Split wood,----go to work,-----home ,-----eat, sleep. Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Give me an address I will give you a dollars.



Send it thru Courtney!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send it thru Courtney!!



Of course, she has all of it anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Of course, she has all of it anyway.



She sure does!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs!!!


whut?................ 



hogtrap44 said:


> Bocephus in da house.
> 
> 
> Hi ya Keebs. Fine day today. Have a little mo wood ta split than off to work and Saturday too. Split wood,----go to work,-----home ,-----eat, sleep. Yep.


Pretty even routine there!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She sure does!!



Yep!!!  --------->


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've gotta clean my deck....


Why are you banging your head?  It's not that big...



Keebs said:


> You don't mind stranger's on your deck??
> 
> 
> Heeyyyyy Leeeeeee!!!!!!!!



He let me on his deck..



Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjits!!  Bid is up to $76 on Cooz!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why are you banging your head?  It's not that big...
> 
> 
> 
> He let me on his deck..



Ive had beers and I'm self moderating!!! Man I'm getting weak in my old age!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why are you banging your head?  It's not that big...
> 
> 
> 
> He let me on his deck..


Yeah, but you may be *strange* but ya ain't no "stranger"!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive had beers and gotta go pee!!! Man I'm getting weak in my old age!


Happens to the best of us Matty!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive had beers and I'm self moderating!!! Man I'm getting weak in my old age!





Where are you having beers?  You suck!



Keebs said:


> Yeah, but you may be *strange* but ya ain't no "stranger"!





(he's gonna kill me.....) 



Keebs said:


> Happens to the best of us Matty!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive had beers and I'm self moderating!!! Man I'm getting weak in my old age!



Got you covered


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Happens to the best of us Matty!


  took me a minute to see that! 


OutFishHim said:


> Where are you having beers?  You suck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taco Mac crabapple.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> took me a minute to see that!
> 
> 
> 
> Taco Mac crabapple.


After the kidney's, it's the eye's that go next!  You're aging FAST!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> took me a minute to see that!
> 
> 
> 
> Taco Mac crabapple.



Must be nice...i'm just now headed to work.....



Keebs said:


> After the kidney's, it's the eye's that go next!  You're aging FAST!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got you covered



Thanks he who doesn't return phone calls to let me know if he is going to the concert with me or not! 


Keebs said:


> After the kidney's, it's the eye's that go next!  You're aging FAST!!  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Must be nice...i'm just now headed to work.....



Haircut is next on my agenda.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Must be nice...i'm just now headed to work.....



Can I get s.....a trim?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Who's on who's deck??

If you trim the shrubbery yo deck will look bigger...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks he who doesn't return phone calls to let me know if he is going to the concert with me or not!
> 
> 
> Keebs said:
> ...


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's on who's deck??
> 
> If you trim the shrubbery yo deck will look bigger...




 whut you heard??? 

And yes, a nice trim always looks good!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> whut you heard???
> 
> And yes, a nice trim always looks good!!



Thought mebbe you knew??

Thinking about adding on to my deck so it'll hold more people!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow...



Shush jr. Mod!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow...


woc yloh!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought mebbe you knew??
> 
> Thinking about adding on to my deck so it'll hold more people!



Thaw what m ralkin bout!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought mebbe you knew??
> 
> Thinking about adding on to my deck so it'll hold more people!



My lips are sealed.............. speaking of sealed a good sealant is recommended for all decks, what do you use Quack?? 
And before adding on, you might wanna double check the structure....................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> My lips are sealed.............. speaking of sealed a good sealant is recommended for all decks, what do you use Quack??
> And before adding on, you might wanna double check the structure....................



I'm sure the structure is old and weak but a good coat of latex will protect it from rot.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm sure the structure is old and weak but a good coat of latex will protect it from rot.


You sure do sound like the voice of experience!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You sure do sound like the voice of experience!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm sure the structure is old and weak but a good coat of latex will protect it from rot.


Among other things!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Chechen my FB status!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Among other things!!


 Ahem........... how much a trim were you talking 'blut????


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)

I live in an apartment.  We all have the same size decks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Soooooooooo, any big plans for the weekend??  I gotta work!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Chechen my FB status!



You multi-task too, my, my, aren't you just precious...........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I live in an apartment.  We all have the same size decks.



You don't visit friends that you can compare it to??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You don't visit friends that you can compare it to??



It is rather small compared to some.  But living on the ground floor, mine is harder than most and don't have to worry about rot because it is made of concrete.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> It is rather small compared to some.  But living on the ground floor, mine is harder than most and don't have to worry about rot because it is made of concrete.



And you live in a "newer/younger" place too, right?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And you live in a "newer/younger" place too, right?



It ain't the size of the deck that matters, it is how much fun you have on it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> It ain't the size of the deck that matters, it is how much fun you have on it.



I dunno, Quack was talkin 'bout extending his, so he must think the bigger the better


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You multi-task too, my, my, aren't you just precious...........



Keebs!!! I lubbbbs ya babe!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs!!! I lubbbbs ya babe!!!


Me, you too, Matty!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


The weekends here and I am  gonna........go fishing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> The weekends here and I am  gonna........go fishing!!!!!!!!!




That ain't no fun.....yardwork is much more fun!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> That ain't no fun.....yardwork is much more fun!!



Did all that earlier this week,so I can fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's one nice thing about working until 1pm


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Did all that earlier this week,so I can fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's one nice thing about working until 1pm



Keebs Is gonna come check to see if your bushes are trimmed properly around your deck!!!! You better have done your yardwork!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs Is gonna come check to see if your bushes are trimmed properly around your deck!!!! You better have done your yardwork!!!



No problem.....I got no deck and no bushes!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No problem.....I got no deck and no bushes!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Just one flat concrete slab....makes it easy to just hose off after a gathering


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No problem.....I got no deck and no bushes!!!!!


 found me a new sigline!!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Sweet Baby Jesus!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> found me a new sigline!!!!



at least ya found something


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> at least ya found something



Hold on big guy!! Wows come over to trim the bushes around my deck.... Yeah c'mon....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

jfnqwi 3 ui nvahol e awy f87 q23??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> jfnqwi 3 ui nvahol e awy f87 q23??



Yes!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok iPod bout to die.... Still at taco Maczzzz.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yes!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hold on big guy!! Wows come over to trim the bushes around my deck.... Yeah c'mon....



Like I said I ain't got one....Lucky you,WOW's come to visist,I can't even get one to shoot coyotes with me



Hooked On Quack said:


> jfnqwi 3 ui nvahol e awy f87 q23??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> jfnqwi 3 ui nvahol e awy f87 q23??



Hayyyyyyyyy....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> jfnqwi 3 ui nvahol e awy f87 q23??



 You DO realize you said that out loud, don't you??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You DO realize you said that out loud, don't you??



You're just mad cause you don't have a deck...


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 1, 2010)

heyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyy






Dang, he's escaped again!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're just mad cause you don't have a deck...



I bet if she was so inclined,she could have someone construct her a deck


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2010)

one week till i'm on the road to Quacker's house! Umm.... FPG i mean!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one week till i'm on the road to Quacker's house! Umm.... FPG i mean!



Yeahhhhhhhh, Pookie's coming to visit me!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one week till i'm on the road to Quacker's house! Umm.... FPG i mean!



Yeah baby...come on Friday!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one week till i'm on the road to Quacker's house! Umm.... FPG i mean!



Meet Matty and I to wake quack up early


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> jfnqwi 3 ui nvahol e awy f87 q23??



care to interpret this for me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Meet Matty and I to wake quack up early





Trust me, you realllllllllllly don't wanna wake a mad Quack!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

I gotta go trim around my own deck and front yard before friday night football


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, you realllllllllllly don't wanna wake a mad Quack!



dude,you wake up to see Robert,Matty and I with the twista mat.....how could you be mad?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> care to interpret this for me?



Er, uh, no??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> dude,you wake up to see Robert,Matty and I with the twista mat.....how could you be mad?



Well, why didn't you just say so, we can play "Nekkid Twista" on my deck!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er, uh, no??



Let me guess...banging head on keyboard again!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, why didn't you just say so, we can play "Nekkid Twista" on my deck!!



  I going to cut grass now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey I just noticed sumpin, I've been a member here for 3 years without getting banned!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Let me guess...banging head on keyboard again!




Sumpin like dat!!!




Jeff Raines said:


> I going to cut grass now





Cheekunnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're just mad cause you don't have a deck...


But I got my eye on a couple prospects......... 



Jeff Raines said:


> I bet if she was so inclined,she could have someone construct her a deck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But I got my eye on a couple prospects.........





I've got 2 decks, just sayin . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got 2 decks, just sayin . . .


 
Yes you do, just like an architect or an attorney..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one week till i'm on the road to Quacker's house! Umm.... FPG i mean!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh, Pookie's coming to visit me!!



Yall gonna hang out on yo deck?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got 2 decks, just sayin . . .


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey I just noticed sumpin, I've been a member here for 3 years without getting banned!!



Maybe not banned,  But Branded is a whole different story..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh,  Btw    Afternoon Folks..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Maybe not banned,  But Branded is a whole different story..


 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh,  Btw    Afternoon Folks..


Hiya Kim!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey I just noticed sumpin, I've been a member here for 3 years without getting banned!!



There has to be some illogical reason....sommeone must have changed the rules..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Kim!!



Hiyaz Keebs Babe.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> There has to be some illogical reason....sommeone must have changed the rules..


Changed or bent???  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyaz Keebs Babe.....


 you packed & ready???


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Changed or bent???
> 
> 
> you packed & ready???



VERY BENT....

see you at FPG momma !!!! may stay at the same place with ya depending on the weather..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> VERY BENT....
> 
> see you at FPG momma !!!! may stay at the same place with ya depending on the weather..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Changed or bent???
> 
> 
> you packed & ready???



Packed??  You could say that.  Most of my stuff still packed and ready to put back on the bike after the Colorado trip.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Packed??  You could say that.  Most of my stuff still packed and ready to put back on the bike after the Colorado trip.



As long as it's ready for FPG, then it's all good!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)

yall have a gooden!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> There has to be some illogical reason....sommeone must have changed the rules..





He has friends in low places. Real low places!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> yall have a gooden!


You too Sulli!! 



Nicodemus said:


> He has friends in low places. Real low places!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> VERY BENT....
> 
> see you at FPG momma !!!! may stay at the same place with ya depending on the weather..


 
Chicken.!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He has friends in low places. Real low places!



Heck bro, you are one of 'em!!


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He has friends in low places. Real low places!





you doin good still Nic?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 1, 2010)

Grass is cut.Time for shower,then over to North Paulding high school with wife and daughter for some football.

Oh,school called today,seems my daughter got her first infraction in high school....for PDA.

I told her we'd let this one mistake slide but it better not happen again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2010)

uh oh....
Bubbette has been looking at campers online with me. Not sure if thats a good or bad thing.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 1, 2010)

I needs some advice,  One of the office  girls signed up for roller derby. ( not I am not making this up).   As first I thought, it was really cool.  Then the thought process went to some thing like "if something goes wrong at the office, what is she going to do to the person that mess up?


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> uh oh....
> Bubbette has been looking at campers online with me. Not sure if thats a good or bad thing.



I'm lookin' to see what I need to change our credit limit to - just under what you'll need for the camper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I needs some advice, One of the office girls signed up for roller derby. ( not I am not making this up). As first I thought, it was really cool. Then the thought process went to some thing like "if something goes wrong at the office, what is she going to do to the person that mess up?


 
Roller Derby chicks are HAWWWWT !!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 1, 2010)

OK, the numbing medicine is starting to wear off of my toe. Good thing he gave me those pretty pink pills. I think I'll take one. I'm not responsible for anything I post afterwards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck bro, you are one of 'em!!




Yep!!  




slip said:


> you doin good still Nic?




Not today. This has been a rough one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He has friends in low places. Real low places!



obviously i do to!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

well.... im home...now wife wants to go drink beer and eat pizza.... ok, well she wants to eat pizza and i want to drink the beer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

They just change my screen name instead of giving me infractions..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well.... im home...now wife wants to go drink beer and eat pizza.... ok, well she wants to eat pizza and i want to drink the beer.



Drink one for me


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

now for some real country music!  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MU6SWRWGrlk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MU6SWRWGrlk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not today. This has been a rough one.



Days 3-5 are usually the worst. It should get better from here (until you start PT).


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry man. just keep your mind on being able to run and skip thru the woods during turkey season.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

God Bless Vern Gosdin....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xg78vd0vj3A?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xg78vd0vj3A?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drink one for me



I ain't talkin to you


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Dangitall now I know werk sux more than the dawgs  I missed the early PUI crowd and the whole deck discussion 

Think I'll jus sit here n drink


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

We'll jus call me cap'n thread kilter


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm here!!! Sortof....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Mebbe we both here sortof

Here's to ya BBQBOSS


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Tanks mere dwumkks I'm home....


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

Helllllloooooooooo


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Like a terrapin on a log. And about as slow...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Helllllloooooooooo


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Like a terrapin on a log. And about as slow...



Wid d sped uv a pak o racin turtles


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Nic! 



Hankus said:


>



:fly2: <--------


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wid d sped uv a pak o racin turtles




Huh??? 



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Nic!
> 
> 
> 
> :fly2: <--------



Hey Pirate!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 1, 2010)

Are y'all behavin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Nic!
> 
> 
> 
> :fly2: <--------



at least 2 mebbe bout 6 or so


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

man... why me?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Are y'all behavin



much as d stones allow


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> man... why me?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



finally had ta slap an idiot huh


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I bet if she was so inclined,she could have someone construct her a deck



All she has to do is ask and I am sure a large group of MOW's would be at her place building that same weekend..


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> uh oh....
> Bubbette has been looking at campers online with me. Not sure if thats a good or bad thing.



It's a good thing....Maybe she will come to a gathering and see how bad we really are


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> finally had ta slap an idiot huh



well....i dont hit women.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> All she has to do is ask and I am sure a large group of MOW's would be at her place building that same weekend..


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's a good thing....Maybe she will come to a gathering and see how bad we really are



I just might if we have a camper. I don't do tents. My idea of roughing it is a LaQuinta Inn.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 1, 2010)

And the fun never ends...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

til the 1000 post


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2010)

who, what, where, when, why, how? 
anybody ever watch the game warden show? It's on Planet Green Channel. Tonight is spiny lobster season!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> who, what, where, when, why, how?
> anybody ever watch the game warden show? It's on Planet Green Channel. Tonight is spiny lobster season!



I can honestly say no


----------



## Otis (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> who; what, where, when, why, how?
> anybody ever watch the game warden show? It's on Planet Green Channel. Tonight is spiny lobster season!


 

who? that Mexican feller Miguel and BBQboss

what? lots of gas and beans

when? tomorrow at Quacks

why? cuae they are rednecks

how? thats still to be determined, but I hear Quack has a water hose and a match


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> who, what, where, when, why, how?
> anybody ever watch the game warden show? It's on Planet Green Channel. Tonight is spiny lobster season!



dont get that chnnl but i bet its a cool show


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> who? that Mexican feller Miguel and BBQboss
> 
> what? lots of gas and beans
> 
> ...



hey Self! did ya runned oft the new neighbors yet


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

slip said:


> dont get that chnnl but i bet its a cool show



has ya been hangin wid seth or hittin the maters


----------



## Otis (Oct 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Self! did ya runned oft the new neighbors yet


 


Worked til 9 last night and gotta work this weekend  



Maybe I should go see them at work?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Worked til 9 last night and gotta work this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should go see them at work?



do it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2010)

Evenin' Folks!!!

Just got home...long day....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Slip,                         SLIP????


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey hey hey


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Miss Karen!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Miss Karen!



Hey!  How are you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!  How are you?





I`m ready to run a footrace!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I got my pink cammies on


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey hey hey



Hi SGG.....how's you, douge, and the younguns???



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Miss Karen!



Evenin' Nic!! Hope that knee ain't hurtin' too bad.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m ready to run a footrace!!



Is that good?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Is that good?





Nah, just kiddin`. Lets just say I`m real glad for pain pills.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi SGG.....how's you, douge, and the younguns???
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin' Nic!! Hope that knee ain't hurtin' too bad.



Hey! Good. How are you and yours doing?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, just kiddin`. Lets just say I`m real glad for pain pills.



I can imagine


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey....................nite...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! Good. How are you and yours doing?



Purty good....thank ya!!



Hankus said:


> Hey....................nite...................



Nightus Hankus!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Jeff!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 1, 2010)

Anybody still here??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Whew, off an on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody still here??


 
Just us cheeekens..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Grass is cut.Time for shower,then over to North Paulding high school with wife and daughter for some football.
> 
> Oh,school called today,seems my daughter got her first infraction in high school....for PDA.
> 
> I told her we'd let this one mistake slide but it better not happen again.




PDA???




slip said:


> sorry man. just keep your mind on being able to run and skip thru the woods during turkey season.



Er, uhm,Nic running and "skippin" thru the woods just ain't working in my mind . . . 





BBQBOSS said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xg78vd0vj3A?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xg78vd0vj3A?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Dooooooood, that is KILLA!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 1, 2010)

next one to post is an idgit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PDA???


 
Public Display of Affection???



Self! said:


> next one to post is an idgit


 
Sush it retread..


----------



## Otis (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Public Display of Affection???
> 
> 
> 
> Sush it retread..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just us cheeekens..


What up Spark? 
 Hey, good news; i ain't leaving. Man i'm dug in like a tick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Public Display of Affection???
> 
> 
> 
> Sush it retread..




I don't have a clue??  PDA... Post Decking Administration?




Self! said:


>



 Who let Self/Seth in??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't have a clue??  PDA... Post Decking Administration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun yo bees wax!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Whew, off an on.


Whasup Craig!!.........You get all that firewood split today??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just us cheeekens..


Did you get your deck cleaned today???



Hooked On Quack said:


> PDA???
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I tole you. You either you gonna like Jamey or you ain't!!



Self! said:


> next one to post is an idgit


PFFFBBBTTT!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Craig!!.........You get all that firewood split today??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gotta admit, da boy sounds just like Vern Godsen??



...........But I DO like him!!!  Whoooooooooot!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Craig!!.........You get all that firewood split today??
> Did you get your deck cleaned today???
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Mitch,Yes i did. Got a few mo trees to fall yet. 
 Man i love that red oak. The smell of fresh split r.o, reminds me of J D ol'#7. Got a monster of an oak to start over in Crawford co next week. Got me a backhoe to help wid dis'un.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch,Yes i did. Got a few mo trees to fall yet.
> Man i love that red oak. The smell of fresh split r.o, reminds me of J D ol'#7. Got a monster of an oak to start over in Crawford co next week. Got me a backhoe to help wid dis'un.



You HAVE got to be kidding me??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Reasons to be Excited It's October!!.............#6 Is there a drinking Celebration called Novemberfest??.......I don't think So!!

David Letterman top Ten!!

Oh, and FPG!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't have a clue?? PDA... Post Decking Administration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


yo mamma 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Craig!!.........You get all that firewood split today??
> Did you get your deck cleaned today???
> 
> 
> ...


 


yo mamma 2 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Reasons to be Excited It's October!!.............#6 Is there a drinking Celebration called Novemberfest??.......I don't think So!!
> 
> David Letterman top Ten!!
> 
> Oh, and FPG!!


 


I hear Coozie is going to attend and be the guest of honor at the trap shooting contest.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You HAVE got to be kidding me??


Naw sir Quack'ol buddy. No kiddin man. Shoot, tween what i got already, plus what ize gonna get. That last me fo a good while down da road. And another feller wantz me to split some fo him on the shares. Shoot man i got it if yew need any.
 Cept a fer piece to drive though.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, long day, long night, long rest!
 Hit yak sack fo long time sleep! Ya'll be good, nite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, long day, long night, long rest!
> Hit yak sack fo long time sleep! Ya'll be good, nite



Nighters Trappdaddy!!.............I'm going to look for that Yak Sack as well!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 2, 2010)

well it's yak sak for me too!@


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 2, 2010)

Morning folks....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

mornen RM


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 2, 2010)

Morning!


Off to work again........I'm thinking the person who made my schedule, didn't like me too much when this one was made...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch,Yes i did. Got a few mo trees to fall yet.
> Man i love that red oak. The smell of fresh split r.o, reminds me of J D ol'#7. Got a monster of an oak to start over in Crawford co next week. Got me a backhoe to help wid dis'un.



dadgumitall I thought that I was the only one that thought that.  Sometimes I get so thirsty I gotta take a break and never seem to get back to the splittin til the next day or so. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nighters Trappdaddy!!.............I'm going to look for that Yak Sack as well!!



Hey RUTT, did I steal that Trapdaddy line from you, or is you stealin it from me


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Off to work again........I'm thinking the person who made my schedule, didn't like me too much when this one was made...





must be yer winning personality and charm


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> must be yer winning personality and charm


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



that av is soooooooo creepy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 


Hankus said:


> that av is soooooooo creepy


 
The bad thing is she really looks like that after too many drinks..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2010)

Mornin folks.... What happened????? Where am I!?!?!?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The bad thing is she really looks like that after too many drinks..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks.... What happened????? Where am I!?!?!?



 Why? What do ya think happened


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2010)

I gots skillet marks on da side of my head.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Why? What do ya think happened


 
Must have been good whatever it was, his deck is trashed..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have been good whatever it was, his deck is trashed..



And dirty...... Time fer a shower..... Taking the boys up to Burts pumpkin patch at amicalola.... Holla at y'all later!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I gots skillet marks on da side of my head.



You thought she said stand up didnt you  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have been good whatever it was, his deck is trashed..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

later BOSS


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2010)

Mornin' driveby!!! Y'all have a goodun!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' driveby!!! Y'all have a goodun!!!



gone try to  

thinkin its time to get up and head out


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2010)

Goin' huntin' this mornin', Hankus???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2010)

Off to work til about midnight or later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> And dirty...... Time fer a shower..... Taking the boys up to Burts pumpkin patch at amicalola.... Holla at y'all later!


If the grabmeister does any punkin pinchin we expect pics....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Was quack in here this morning or something? Dang place is cleared out????? He's the only one I know that can clear a room that fast...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

This place is slower than cold molasses


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 2, 2010)

Mornin folks...sorry I ain't been around...been workin till 10 oclock every night....And the puter took a bath last week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> This place is slower than cold molasses


 
A quote by a very famous and intelligent man..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dadgumitall I thought that I was the only one that thought that.  Sometimes I get so thirsty I gotta take a break and never seem to get back to the splittin til the next day or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey RUTT, did I steal that Trapdaddy line from you, or is you stealin it from me


If Ya'll like the red oak........You ought to try the White oak!!


I stole it from you!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have been good whatever it was, his deck is trashed..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was quack in here this morning or something? Dang place is cleared out????? He's the only one I know that can clear a room that fast...


Thought he was still cleaning his deck!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Morning peeps!
Gonna drink another cup of coffee and then go sweep the cobwebs off my camping stuff.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Gonna drink another cup of coffee and then go sweep the cobwebs off my camping stuff.


Thought you were going to have a new camper by next weekend???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 2, 2010)

Mornin Y'all
I witnessed a class act last night at the North Paulding-Hiram football game.See,at the beginning of the season one of North Paulding's players was killed by a drunk driver,so tonight Hiram paid tribute to him.

Hiram's cheerleaders' banner for their team to come through was a large pair of angel wings with something similiar to "Playing on the field with angels" written on it & Zach's #53 on it. As their boys walked up behind it like they were going to walk through it, they then instead walked around it leaving it intact. As their boys walked around it, others released blue & silver (Wolfpack) colored balloons as a tribute to Zach & the loss our team has suffered.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thought you were going to have a new camper by next weekend???



working on funding. Besides, i don't want to rush into it till i get some more research done. I'm clueless about all the details, so i expect to talk to OFH and Bigfish about things to consider.


----------



## Lorri (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> I witnessed a class act last night at the North Paulding-Hiram football game.See,at the beginning of the season one of North Paulding's players was killed by a drunk driver,so tonight Hiram paid tribute to him.
> 
> Hiram's cheerleaders' banner for their team to come through was a large pair of angel wings with something similiar to "Playing on the field with angels" written on it & Zach's #53 on it. As their boys walked up behind it like they were going to walk through it, they then instead walked around it leaving it intact. As their boys walked around it, others released blue & silver (Wolfpack) colored balloons as a tribute to Zach & the loss our team has suffered.



Wow that will touch your heart no matter if you didn't know the football player - that is awesome news they saved the banner to remember him by.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thought you were going to have a new camper by next weekend???



I keep tellin' him that we need to go to some camper dealerships and ask questions. But nnnooooo, he's gonna wait till I change my mind.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I keep tellin' him that we need to go to some camper dealerships and ask questions. But nnnooooo, he's gonna wait till I change my mind.



http://normancampers.com/
I go to church with the owner,Tim Elzey,you will not find a more honest dealer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I keep tellin' him that we need to go to some camper dealerships and ask questions. But nnnooooo, he's gonna wait till I change my mind.


 
It's gonna be awefully chilly to be sleepin on the ground in the tent at the FPG..................just sayin...

Try talkin about all of the money that needs to be spent on horse stuff for the Conyers trip, instead of a camper (that could be used for that trip as well). Maybe that'll get his brain out of neutral and into high gear...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2010)

When the breeze started there was a slight chill in the air this morning sitting in a tree with only a T-shirt on.  

Morning, it still is, campers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gonna be awefully chilly to be sleepin on the ground in the tent at the FPG..................just sayin...
> 
> Try talkin about all of the money that needs to be spent on horse stuff for the Conyers trip, instead of a camper (that could be used for that trip as well). Maybe that'll get his brain out of neutral and into high gear...



I don't do ground sleeping! 
I own the mother of all inflatable mattresses along with spares( just in case).


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks...sorry I ain't been around...been workin till 10 oclock every night....And the puter took a bath last week.



hey................bye................... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> A quote by a very famous and intelligent man..



yep  I kindly stole that un 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> If Ya'll like the red oak........You ought to try the White oak!!
> 
> 
> I stole it from you!!
> ...



white oak  or white litenin 

THIEF THIEF  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gonna be awefully chilly to be sleepin on the ground in the tent at the FPG..................just sayin...



then I jus sleep in d truk  or mebbe I dont sleep


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi ya'll, quick fly by, fixin to go welcome home a fallen soilder, Michael Buras from Fitzgerald, killed in Afghanistan, funeral next week.
I did not know him, but I still want to honor him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> then I jus sleep in d truk  or mebbe I dont sleep


 
We could always have Quack round up one of those big round hay bales for you. BBQBoss thinks they are very warm and comfy to cuddle up to.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll, quick fly by, fixin to go welcome home a fallen soilder, Michael Buras from Fitzgerald, killed in Afghanistan, funeral next week.
> I did not know him, but I still want to honor him.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We could always have Quack round up one of those big round hay bales for you. BBQBoss thinks they are very warm and comfy to cuddle up to.



sounds good ta me long as BOSS has his own seperate from mine


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gonna be awefully chilly to be sleepin on the ground in the tent at the FPG..................just sayin...
> 
> Try talkin about all of the money that needs to be spent on horse stuff for the Conyers trip, instead of a camper (that could be used for that trip as well). Maybe that'll get his brain out of neutral and into high gear...



He's a big boy. If he wants to camp then he can sleep on the ground. Me, however, I don't do ground sleepin'. 

We don't discuss the money paid for horse stuff. I prefer to stay married.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

Heuwww weee, my wood lot smell like a vat of Jack Daniels.. Got more coming. Now time to go to work.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 2, 2010)

Drive by from the Braves game. Hopefully they can pull a win off today.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

Hidy Ho neighbors!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

Think I finished up bush hogging last night??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey................bye...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We could always have Quack round up one of those big round hay bales for you. BBQBoss thinks they are very warm and comfy to cuddle up to.





Hankus said:


> sounds good ta me long as BOSS has his own seperate from mine


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I finished up bush hogging last night??


How many beers did you have while you were on the tractor??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many beers did you have while you were on the tractor??



Too many !!  Some places looked like I was harrowing instead of hawgin!!

Speaking of hay bales you getting one??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> I witnessed a class act last night at the North Paulding-Hiram football game.See,at the beginning of the season one of North Paulding's players was killed by a drunk driver,so tonight Hiram paid tribute to him.
> 
> Hiram's cheerleaders' banner for their team to come through was a large pair of angel wings with something similiar to "Playing on the field with angels" written on it & Zach's #53 on it. As their boys walked up behind it like they were going to walk through it, they then instead walked around it leaving it intact. As their boys walked around it, others released blue & silver (Wolfpack) colored balloons as a tribute to Zach & the loss our team has suffered.



No fair makin' me CRY in da driveler!!      We might be mortal enemies for 48 minutes but when it's over, a well coached team can shake hands and respect their opponents.  Congrats to Coach Dorsey and his team for doin' it right!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 2, 2010)

afternoon fly-by.    


Howdy Folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

This one's bout gone . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2010)

alrighty then..... a 40lb pumpkin, 4 mini-pumpkins, 10 or 12 gourds, a carving pumpkin, a couple mid size pumpkins, pumpkin pie, a bale of hay, lunch and about a hundred dollars later... family day is over. Time for foozball.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 559970


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

I ran over my coleman stove awhile back and forgot about it. All my stuff is covered in cobwebs, and i can't find my propane bottles. Coolers are cleaned out, chairs,tables, tents, pop-up gazebo, first aid kit are ready to go. Hope there isn't a mouse living in my sleeping bags.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I ran over my coleman stove awhile back and forgot about it. All my stuff is covered in cobwebs, and i can't find my propane bottles. Coolers are cleaned out, chairs,tables, tents, pop-up gazebo, first aid kit are ready to go. Hope there isn't a mouse living in my sleeping bags.



Don't forget the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Swede (Oct 2, 2010)

@ werk





Ron Bicardi  take me away


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's bout gone . . .


 
The new one is ready and waiting..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5373766#post5373766


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> *I ran over my coleman stove awhile back* and forgot about it. All my stuff is covered in cobwebs, and i can't find my propane bottles. Coolers are cleaned out, chairs,tables, tents, pop-up gazebo, first aid kit are ready to go. Hope there isn't a mouse living in my sleeping bags.


 
Wanna splain this one Lucy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna splain this one Lucy?



Well occifer, you see what happened wuz:
All my camping stuff is against the wall of my garage. At some point, the grill fell off the sleeping bags. I backed out, felt a bump, heard a crunch and the grid was toast. I just finished straightening it out with a pair of pliers. Sort of.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 2, 2010)

HEY YARA!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well occifer, you see what happened wuz:
> All my camping stuff is against the wall of my garage. At some point, the grill fell off the sleeping bags. I backed out, felt a bump, heard a crunch and the grid was toast. I just finished straightening it out with a pair of pliers. Sort of.



This I gotta see!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This I gotta see!



Is i frying birds or not? I got my turkey fryer cleaned and ready just in case.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This I gotta see!


 
Reckon the pots and pans will have a slight wobble while sittin on it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon the pots and pans will have a slight wobble while sittin on it?



Helps with the stirring.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon the pots and pans will have a slight wobble while sittin on it?



Hey! as long as the coffee pot sits level, i'm good. 
Lawd, i'm bringing a lot of stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey! as long as the coffee pot sits level, i'm good.
> Lawd, i'm bringing a lot of stuff.


 
I like a man that has his priorities in order....


----------

